# Juve - Milan: 10 marzo 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

Juventus - Milan, anticipo della ventottesima giornata di Serie A 2016/2017. Si gioca venerdì 10 marzo 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. 

Il Milan arriva alla partita con quattro vittorie ed un pareggio nelle ultime cinque disputate e dal 3-1 casalingo contro il Chievo.

Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news, le informazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2017)

up


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Marzo 2017)

Non c'è storia, perdiamo. Un punto sarebbe un risultatone incredibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Marzo 2017)

Juventus in campionato 30 vittorie di fila allo stadium....

Ci guochiamo il bonus


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Marzo 2017)

Giochiamola e vediamo che succede..
Anche per 1 punto sarei felice..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Marzo 2017)

sarei tentato da una difesa a 3...sopratutto xkè non vedo benissimo Vangioni contro Cuadrado facepalm ...e xkè Zapata sembra in un buon momento (sperem )

Donnarumma
Zapata Paletta Romagnoli
Deulofeu Kucka Sosa Loca/Pasalic De Sciglio
Ocampos/Suso Bacca


----------



## kolao95 (5 Marzo 2017)

Sfida durissima.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Marzo 2017)

peccato arrivi adesso questa sfida... avessimo avuto un paio di partite più semplici avremmo potuto ritagliarci spazio nella zona Europa. Adesso perderemo un po' di punti.
Ma mai dire mai. Ricordiamoci che quest'anno la Juve su 3 sfide non ci ha mai messo sotto.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2017)

firmerei assolutamente per il punto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Marzo 2017)

Partita in cui ci sta tranquillamente la sconfitta,
ma avremo i bianconeri tranquilli in campionato e un po distratti dalla CHampions,
temo che visto il tipo di campionato in cui quelle davanti fanno tutte parecchi punti,
qualcuno dei punti persi fra udinese e samp dobbiamo andarceli a riprendere a Torino e Roma...


----------



## Pit96 (5 Marzo 2017)

Il pareggio andrebbe benissimo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Marzo 2017)

Venerdì perderemo. Quindi sarebbe importante che atalanta/lazio/inter oggi ci facessero il regalo di non vincere.


----------



## The P (5 Marzo 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Venerdì perderemo. Quindi sarebbe importante che atalanta/lazio/inter oggi ci facessero il regalo di non vincere.



queste tre squadre sono 2 mesi che non lasciano punti contro avversarie abbordabili, ma non può andare sempre bene. Lo abbiamo visto noi con udinese e samp e due partite stradominate. Io questo passo falso lo sto aspettando.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, anticipo della ventottesima giornata di Serie A 2016/2017. Si gioca venerdì 10 marzo 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Il Milan arriva alla partita con quattro vittorie ed un pareggio nelle ultime cinque disputate e dal 3-1 casalingo contro il Chievo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2017)

Venerdi sera auspico una grande battaglia, non ho paura di questa Juventus e sono convinto che con un certo atteggiamento possiamo vincere:

Donnarumma
Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni
Kucka, Sosa, Locatelli
Deulofeu, Bacca, Ocampos


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Marzo 2017)

Ogni tanto una buona notizia, Cuadrado squalificato


----------



## kolao95 (5 Marzo 2017)

*Cuadrado salterà la sfida per squalifica.*


----------



## Djici (5 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Venerdi sera auspico una grande battaglia, non ho paura di questa Juventus e sono convinto che con un certo atteggiamento possiamo vincere:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni
> ...



Stavo per scrivere che mi piaceva ma solo ora ho notato Zapata terzino destro.
Magari quello no.
Ma per il resto e la squadra obbligata.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stavo per scrivere che mi piaceva ma solo ora ho notato Zapata terzino destro.
> Magari quello no.
> Ma per il resto e la squadra obbligata.



Preferisco Zapata li invece di De Sciglio o Calabria per il fattore Mandzukic, la fisicita e velocita di Zapata potrebbe essere molto importante nella copertura contro l'croato e anche Higuain, poi io suggerirebbe a Montella di preparare una partita molto fisica e intensa, un po' come abbiamo fatto l'andata, anche per questo Kucka deve giocarla per forza.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (5 Marzo 2017)

La Juventus in campionato non si è mai fermata per più di un turno e il Milan non ha mai centrato 4 di fila...non succede, ma se succede sarà così


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2017)

*Cuadrado salta Juve - Milan per squalifica.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2017)

Ovviamente in casa loro non possiamo vincere; se ci va di lusso, strappiamo il punto, ma credo terminerà con una sconfitta e almeno due goal di scarto. Higuaìn a secco da due gare; quindi, è già 1-0 Juventus.


----------



## Casnop (5 Marzo 2017)

Il Milan di quest'anno ha dimostrato di poter infastidire la Juve sul piano tattico. L'esperimento di Sosa centrale di centrocampo nel 433, con Locatelli mezzala di inserimento offensivo, merita di essere riproposto. Evitare lo schiacciamento difensivo passivo e renitente, sarebbe una anticipazione di verdetto infausto. Un Sosa che rimescolasse il pallone in avanti per la corsa leggera di Deulofeu sarebbe utile, meglio con un Suso con piede caldo e buona tenuta fisica. Giochiamo leggeri e senza pesi, qualcosa può accadere.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cuadrado salta Juve - Milan per squalifica.*


bene


----------



## 666psycho (5 Marzo 2017)

bisognerà giocare di rimessa...almeno inizialmente...


----------



## Carlo.A (6 Marzo 2017)

Dopo aver sfatato il tabù Mapei....
Chissà se almeno 1 punto...
Bisogna provarci.
Poi se va male hanno perso tutte le squadre in zona uefa.

Possiamo fare male in contropiede.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2017)

*secondo la gazzetta, probabilmente Chiellini salterà la partita contro il milan per un problema al flessore della coscia*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Marzo 2017)

Notizie su Suso? Recupera? Sta meglio?

L'assenza di Chiellini non credo cambi molto, dietro restano solidi, hanno i giocatori per sostituirlo a dovere. L'assenza di Cuadrado, piuttosto, è importante perché reputo che l'avremmo sofferto parecchio. Non sarà facile, direi quasi impossibile, ma è fondamentale che i giocatori scendano in campo e siano tatticamente impeccabili; cosa che contro di loro ci è già riuscita, ma si sa, allo Stadium è un altro discorso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Marzo 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Notizie su Suso? Recupera? Sta meglio?
> 
> L'assenza di Chiellini non credo cambi molto, dietro restano solidi, hanno i giocatori per sostituirlo a dovere. L'assenza di Cuadrado, piuttosto, è importante perché reputo che l'avremmo sofferto parecchio. Non sarà facile, direi quasi impossibile, ma è fondamentale che i giocatori scendano in campo e siano tatticamente impeccabili; cosa che contro di loro ci è già riuscita, ma si sa, allo Stadium è un altro discorso.



L'assenza di Cuadrado potrebbe essere importante in quanto il suo sostituto naturale: Marco Pijaca non ha grandi attitudini difensive.
Come a Doha abbiamo approfittato dell'uscita di Alex Sandro per martellaree la Juve con SUso nella zona di Evra.... qui dovremmo sfruttare Deulofeu/Ocampos per attaccare Lichtsteiner


----------



## mistergao (6 Marzo 2017)

Loro due partite di fila non le bucano, ergo la perdiamo. Più interessante sarà, domenica, la sfida tra Atalanta ed Inter: un pareggio renderebbe la sconfitta di Torino non troppo dolorosa.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L'assenza di Cuadrado potrebbe essere importante in quanto il suo sostituto naturale: Marco Pijaca non ha grandi attitudini difensive.
> Come a Doha abbiamo approfittato dell'uscita di Alex Sandro per martellaree la Juve con SUso nella zona di Evra.... qui dovremmo sfruttare Deulofeu/Ocampos per attaccare Lichtsteiner



Imho Allegri in una partita così importante non lo lancia Pjaca. Tornerà alla difesa a 3.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Imho Allegri in una partita così importante non lo lancia Pjaca. Tornerà alla difesa a 3.



Magari! vorrebbe dire che oltre a Cuadrado starebbe fuori uno tra Higuain. Mandzukic e Dybala.

Inoltre con la difesa a 3 la squadra è più solida ma mooolto meno pericolosa e noi per un pari firmeremmo.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Magari! vorrebbe dire che oltre a Cuadrado starebbe fuori uno tra Higuain. Mandzukic e Dybala.
> 
> Inoltre con la difesa a 3 la squadra è più solida ma mooolto meno pericolosa e noi per un pari firmeremmo.



Non è detto, col Napoli ha giocato con la BBC dietro e c'erano sia Dybala, che Mandzukic che Higuain a formare una sorta di 3-4-1-2.
Speriamo però manchi uno dei tre e proponga davvero il 3-5-2.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2017)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Sosa giocherà titolare a centrocampo. Locatelli andrà in panchina. Tornerà titolare Kucka.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Sosa giocherà titolare a centrocampo. Locatelli andrà in panchina. Tornerà titolare Kucka.*



Lo spero, e con lui Pasalic.

Avere le mezzale riposate potrebbe fare la differenza, così come Paletta dietro.


Sperando che torni Calabria dall'oltretomba ovviamente




Admin ha scritto:


> *Cuadrado salta Juve - Milan per squalifica.*



Era il giocatore che temevo di più.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2017)

*Ultime news dai quotidiani in edicola su Juve - Milan.

Sulle fasce Montella darà ancora spazio a De Sciglio e Vangioni. In difesa, Zapata è favorito su Paletta. A centrocampo tornerà Kucka.

Nella Juve, fuori Cuadrado per squalifica e molto probabilmente anche Chiellini per infortunio.*


----------



## Black (7 Marzo 2017)

bene con talismano Vangioni non possiamo perdere ...


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news dai quotidiani in edicola su Juve - Milan.
> 
> Sulle fasce Montella darà ancora spazio a De Sciglio e Vangioni. In difesa, Zapata è favorito su Paletta. A centrocampo tornerà Kucka.
> 
> Nella Juve, fuori Cuadrado per squalifica e molto probabilmente anche Chiellini per infortunio.*



*La probabile formazione del Milan 

Donnarumma
De Sciglio
Romagnoli
Zapata
Vangioni
Kucka
Sosa
Pasalic (Bertolacci)
Suso
Bacca
Deulofeu

Come già riportato, Montella ha provato anche Romagnoli terzino con Paletta e Zapata centrali.*


----------



## Carlo.A (7 Marzo 2017)

Per me difficilmente vedremo Bertolacci insieme a Locatelli/Sosa.

Pasalic e Kucka secondo me saranno titolari.

Non penso che giocheremo a 3 dietro.
Togliere un giocatore offensivo sarebbe peggio. Soffriresti sempre. Ma un appoggio in meno nel contropiede.

Da vedere il recupero di Suso.


----------



## Djici (7 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...



Se Kucka e Pasalic riescono a correre per Sosa ci potrebbe stare.


----------



## Raryof (7 Marzo 2017)

Montella secondo me si fida più di Bertolacci che di Pasalic, a noi non cambia molto che Pasalic giochi o meno infatti non verrà riscattato.


----------



## Carlo.A (7 Marzo 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Montella secondo me si fida più di Bertolacci che di Pasalic, a noi non cambia molto che Pasalic giochi o meno infatti non verrà riscattato.



Bertolacci lo vedo sempre un pochino in difficoltà nei contrasti.

Per quanto riguarda l'impiego per un giocatore in prestito non penso ci siano calcoli.
Se non per un obbligo dopo un tot di presenze.
Aquilani nel '12 mi pare.

Poi oh Bertolacci qualche golletto alla gobba l'ha fatto.
Magari porta bene


----------



## fra29 (7 Marzo 2017)

Ma perché Zapata e non Paletta?


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

*Aggiornamenti dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 8 marzo:

In difesa Paletta favorito su Zapata per un posto di fianco a Romagnoli. De Sciglio e Vangioni terzini.

Ecco dunque la probabile formazione:

Donnarumma
De Sciglio
Paletta
Romagnoli
Vangioni
Kucka
Sosa
Pasalic
Suso
Bacca
Deulofeu*


----------



## Symon (8 Marzo 2017)

A mò De Sciglio...notizie su Abate? gli diamo un occhio di riguardo anche a lui?

Per il resto direi che è okay...Ehi ma la vittoria del Milan è data a 7.50!!!
La includerò sicuramente nella mia schedina settimanale.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamenti dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 8 marzo:
> 
> In difesa Paletta favorito su Zapata per un posto di fianco a Romagnoli. De Sciglio e Vangioni terzini.
> 
> ...



*
Sky: Montella ha provato Calabria a sinistra, al posto di Vangioni.
*


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Sky: Montella ha provato Calabria a sinistra, al posto di Vangioni.
> *



A Montè eddai da bravo, Calabria a destra e De Sciglio a sinistra, non il contrario


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A Montè eddai da bravo, Calabria a destra e De Sciglio a sinistra, non il contrario



Mandzukic lo stupra Calabria. Almeno De Sciglio tiene meglio botta.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Marzo 2017)

*Sky: Montella oggi ha provato il centrocampo Pasalic-Sosa-Bertolacci, out sia Kucka che Locatelli.*


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Montella oggi ha provato il centrocampo Pasalic-Sosa-Bertolacci, out sia Kucka che Locatelli.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Montella oggi ha provato il centrocampo Pasalic-Sosa-Bertolacci, out sia Kucka che Locatelli.*



ma non sono infortunati, semplici prove tattiche, giusto?


----------



## kolao95 (8 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ma non sono infortunati, semplici prove tattiche, giusto?



No, non sono infortunati. Intendevo 'out' se la formazione dovesse essere questa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, non sono infortunati. Intendevo 'out' se la formazione dovesse essere questa.



lascia perdere i giornalisti, Montella è molto pignolo,

sicuramente prova in settimana tutte le varianti per cercare d'improvvisare il meno possibile in caso d'emergenza,

credo che per la formazione conti l'allenamento di domani.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

*La formazione provata oggi a Milanello:

Donnarumma
De Sciglio
Paletta
Romagnoli
Calabria
Bertolacci
Sosa
Pasalic
Suso (Ocampos)
Bacca
Deulofeu*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione provata oggi a Milanello:
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...


Perché bertolacci e non kuco?


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Marzo 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic lo stupra Calabria. Almeno De Sciglio tiene meglio botta.



Boh non saprei, Calabria a sinistra tanto vale far giocare Vangioni, è a disagio da morire.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime news dalla Gazzetta (QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-rivoluziona-la-difesa-per-juve-milan-vt45089.html#post1164760 )

Donnarumma
De Sciglio
Paletta
Zapata
Romagnoli
Bertolacci
Sosa
Pasalic
Suso
Bacca
Deulofeu*


----------



## fra29 (9 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime news dalla Gazzetta (QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-rivoluziona-la-difesa-per-juve-milan-vt45089.html#post1164760 )
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...



Vabbeh dai.. spero nel caso che sia un 352


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro Massa per Juve - Milan.*


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Massa per Juve - Milan.*



com'è questo?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> com'è questo?



Scarsino.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime news dalla Gazzetta (QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-rivoluziona-la-difesa-per-juve-milan-vt45089.html#post1164760 )
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Massa per Juve - Milan.*



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Massa per Juve - Milan.*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> com'è questo?



È discreto ma con ancora molta poca esperienza ad alti livelli


----------



## kolao95 (9 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione provata oggi a Milanello:
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...



*Di Stefano a Sky ha detto che pure oggi a Milanello sono stati provati questi 11.*


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

*I convocati

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso.*


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Massa per Juve - Milan.*





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Scarsino.





AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È discreto ma con ancora molta poca esperienza ad alti livelli



male malissimo, Massa era l'arbitro di porta che ha annullato il gol di Pjanic all'andata. Già immagino cosa combinerà al conad stadium.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> male malissimo, Massa era l'arbitro di porta che ha annullato il gol di Pjanic all'andata. Già immagino cosa combinerà al conad stadium.



stavo per venirlo a scrivere, prepariamoci a una serata incubo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (9 Marzo 2017)

Su bet 365 siamo quotati a 9...


----------



## Aron (9 Marzo 2017)

Con due rigori a nostro favore e un espulsione che penalizza la Juventus, forse abbiamo la possibilità di sfangarla. 

In b4 due rigori per la Juve ed espulsione per noi.


----------



## Henry (9 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> male malissimo, Massa era l'arbitro di porta che ha annullato il gol di Pjanic all'andata. Già immagino cosa combinerà al conad stadium.



Davvero arriva Massa? Ah beh allora un rigore dubbio contro e un'espulsione molto fiscale per somma di gialli mi sembra il minimo...


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione provata oggi a Milanello:
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...



A me non piace in assoluto questa formazione, non mi pare per nulla inteligente i ruolo di De Sciglio, Calabria e Bertolacci contro gente fisicamente molto superiore a loro.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2017)

sto seguendo talmente poco il calcio giocato che ho scoperto stasera per puro caso che la partita è domani e non sabato!


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione provata oggi a Milanello:
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Massa per Juve - Milan.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
> ...



.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ci vedo spacciati... spero in una juve distratta che si accontenti di un pari.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## LukeLike (10 Marzo 2017)

Come si fa a non mettere Kucka in una partita del genere?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Marzo 2017)

Meno male che Cuadrado non c'è, anche se hanno altri fenomeni... ho finito gli attaccapanni da spaccare contro il muro, sono stati tutti sbriciolati dopo ogni tuffo di quest'essere immondo. In ogni caso dovrò trovare qualcosa di diverso con cui sfogarmi vista la presenza di Pjanic.
Avrei messo Kuco al posto di Bertolacci anche se avrebbe rischiato il rosso nella piscina del conad. Non vedo proprio cosa potrebbe combinare di buono Bertolacci; credo che a livello fisico, oltre che ovviamente a quello tecnico, verrà sovrastato.
E poi spero solo che Calabria a sinistra sia una prova in caso emergenza. Non farei esperimenti - che poi sarebbe un sicuro fallimento - in una partita del genere, Vangioni ha più continuità e sta prendendo un pelo di confidenza oltre che essere un terzino sinistro. Basta con sti terzini invertiti.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

*Sky: Suso probabilmente non ci sarà. Il Milan non vuole rischiarlo. Al suo posto, Ocampos.*


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Suso probabilmente non ci sarà. Il Milan non vuole rischiarlo. Al suo posto, Ocampos.*



*La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news (Suso out)

Donnarumma
De Sciglio
Zapata
Paletta
Romagnoli
Bertolacci
Sosa
Pasalic
Ocampos
Bacca 
Deulofeu*


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news (Suso out)
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...



Un delitto tener fuori Kuco per far posto a cessolacci


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Marzo 2017)

Mah, cambia poco chi schieriamo. Onestamente al di la del fatto che possano girare le scatole se, come prevedibile, dovessimo prenderle, non sono queste le partite in cui dobbiamo fare risultato per centrare un posto in Europa League.


----------



## rossonerosempre (10 Marzo 2017)

La difesa non mi piace per niente, giocare con 3 centrali e Romagnoli terzino non è il massimo, io mi accontenterei di andare li e prenderli a legnate dal primo minuto per fargli saltare la qualificazione, magari il Porto fa uscire dal cilindro una maxi prestazione. Anche se perdiamo gliela dobbiamo far costare cara questa partita


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news (Suso out)
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...



*Confermato: gioca Ocampos.*


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Bertolacci è un suicido, meglio Kucka, ma perché ste scelte Vincenzì  
E romagnoli terzino non mi fido, avrei lasciato vangioni, non essendoci cuadrado.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news (Suso out)
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...



Spero che la difesa sia a 3. Romagnoli è inadatto a fare il laterale di una retroguardia a 4.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2017)

Dagli altri si rompono i crociati e rientrano dopo 3 mesi, da noi si beccano un raffreddore e stanno fuori un mese...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Spero che la difesa sia a 3. Romagnoli è inadatto a fare il laterale di una retroguardia a 4.



MI aspetto un 352 atipico:


Donnarumma
Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli
De Sciglio, Pasalic, Sosa, Bertolacci, Deulofeu
Bacca, Ocampos,​
I due esterni potrebbero anche giocare a fasce invertite.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Marzo 2017)

Peccato per l'assenza di Suso. Romagnoli terzino? Sono molto perplesso. Non mi da molte garanzie come terzino. Onestamente Vangioni meritava di giocarla. Avrei messo Kucka al posto di Bertolacci.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news (Suso out)
> 
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio
> ...



Formazione a tutto contropiede.
Terzini bloccati per non lasciare mai l'1vs1 alle loro tre punte. 
Saggia decisione. Sarà FONDAMENTALE diolofece.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> MI aspetto un 352 atipico:
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Concordo, gli esterni saranno invertiti.
I terzini saranno come ormai fa il Milan da un paio di mesi a questa parte. Uno molto bloccato (Romagnoli) e uno in spianta (De Sciglio) anche se con alex Sandro da quel lato... vedremo se stavolta non li blocca entrambi.


----------



## Symon (10 Marzo 2017)

Ora và bene che siamo in casa della Juve, ma con stà formazione vuol dire castrarci in partenza.
Forfait di Abate, di Kucka di Suso...praticamente le principali fonti di gioco vengono meno...e con chi le sostituiamo? I nomi li avete davanti...centrocampo anonimo e difesa iper-difensiva...con quattro centrali.
Spero veramente che Montella non segue quest'idea...se vuole portare a casa un pareggio allora è un'altra storia ma dai discorsi che fà sembra che la voglia vincere, solo che così non và da nessuna parte.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Marzo 2017)

Senza suso è un disastro.. l'unica speranza è che prendano la partita alla leggera.. parecchio alla leggera...


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Non capisco la scelta di lasciare fuori Kucka per questa partita, mi aspetto cmq una grande partita oggi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Marzo 2017)

*Sky: Locatelli è tornato a Milanello. Out per febbre. *


----------



## Aron (10 Marzo 2017)

Se si vince con una formazione così rimaneggiata (e scarsa), a Montella gli si deve erigere una statua in suo onore a Milanello.


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se si vince con una formazione così rimaneggiata (e scarsa), a Montella gli si deve erigere una statua in suo onore a Milanello.



Ci stiamo scansando, saranno arrivate direttive da parte di Galliani.


----------



## SecondoRosso (10 Marzo 2017)

*Kucka!!!!!!!! Pleaseeeeeeee!!!*


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Dai che ho discrete sensazioni! Forza ragazzi!


----------



## VonVittel (10 Marzo 2017)

Si vabbe giochiamo con i Berretti un altro po'. Già non subire un'umiliazione non sarebbe male


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

*Ufficiali

**JUVENTUS: Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Benatia, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. A disp.: Neto, Audero, Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Alex Sandro, Marchisio, Lemina, Rincon, Pjaca, Kean. All.: Allegri*
*MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Paletta, Zapata, Romagnoli; Pasalic, Sosa, Bertolacci; Deulofeu, Bacca, Ocampos. A disp.: Storari, Plizzari, Antonelli, Calabria, Gomez, Vangioni, Mati Fernandez, Kucka, Poli, Lapadula, Suso. All.: Montella*


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Paletta, Zapata, Romagnoli; Pasalic, Sosa, Bertolacci; Deulofeu, Bacca, Ocampos. A disp.: Storari, Plizzari, Antonelli, Calabria, Gomez, Vangioni, Mati Fernandez, Kucka, Poli, Lapadula, Suso. All.: Montella*


*

Forza ragazzi!!!

 *


----------



## Dany20 (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **JUVENTUS: Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Benatia, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. A disp.: Neto, Audero, Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Alex Sandro, Marchisio, Lemina, Rincon, Pjaca, Kean. All.: Allegri*
> *MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Paletta, Zapata, Romagnoli; Pasalic, Sosa, Bertolacci; Deulofeu, Bacca, Ocampos. A disp.: Storari, Plizzari, Antonelli, Calabria, Gomez, Vangioni, Mati Fernandez, Kucka, Poli, Lapadula, Suso. All.: Montella*


Foraa ragazzi dai.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Marzo 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2017)

Si è infortunato Mandzukic, gioca Piazza grande.


----------



## The P (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **JUVENTUS: Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Benatia, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. A disp.: Neto, Audero, Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Alex Sandro, Marchisio, Lemina, Rincon, Pjaca, Kean. All.: Allegri*
> *MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Paletta, Zapata, Romagnoli; Pasalic, Sosa, Bertolacci; Deulofeu, Bacca, Ocampos. A disp.: Storari, Plizzari, Antonelli, Calabria, Gomez, Vangioni, Mati Fernandez, Kucka, Poli, Lapadula, Suso. All.: Montella*



ragazzi facciamoci benedire. Manca già il giocatore più importante della squadra (Bonaventura) e si aggiungono a lui Abate, Locatelli, ma sopratutto Kucka e Suso. Ma quanta sfiga abbiamo! Un miracolo è troppo poco.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Marzo 2017)

Scansomilan


----------



## Pit96 (10 Marzo 2017)

Speriamo, serve un miracolo. Lo dicevamo anche per la finale di Doha ed è successo.

Un pareggio andrebbe benissimo


----------



## Il Genio (10 Marzo 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Speriamo, serve un miracolo. Lo dicevamo anche per la finale di Doha ed è successo.
> 
> Un pareggio andrebbe benissimo



Infatti, un pareggio sarebbe un miracolo


----------



## peppe75 (10 Marzo 2017)

Speriamo che Gigio è in serata e che riusciremo a strappare almeno un pareggio!!


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **JUVENTUS: Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Benatia, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. A disp.: Neto, Audero, Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Alex Sandro, Marchisio, Lemina, Rincon, Pjaca, Kean. All.: Allegri*
> *MILAN: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Paletta, Zapata, Romagnoli; Pasalic, Sosa, Bertolacci; Deulofeu, Bacca, Ocampos. A disp.: Storari, Plizzari, Antonelli, Calabria, Gomez, Vangioni, Mati Fernandez, Kucka, Poli, Lapadula, Suso. All.: Montella*



Formazione peggio di questa era difficile da fare, spero non sia effettivamente ufficiale.

La rosa è scarsa, siamo in emergenza ma kucka non può stare fuori. 
Lapadula sempre in panchina non ha più giustificazione se non andando sul personale.
Zapata terzino è meglio di romagnoli e l'ha dimostrato varie volte.
Bha.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2017)

In arrivo una piallata


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Marzo 2017)

Servirà a poco ma perchè non fare donnarumma capitano? Un motivo in più per responsabilizzarlo e convincerlo a restare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Infatti, un pareggio sarebbe un miracolo



Beh, vedi un pó.. la Juve nelle ultime 30 partite allo stadium ltre ad aver vinto 30 partite consecutive, é stata in svantaggio in totale per 12' !!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Marzo 2017)

FORZA MILAN!!! Per me però ci spaccano l'ano


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Curioso di vedere chi si occuperá di Dybala, Sosa mi sembra improponibile in quel compito... si accentrerá Romagnoli?


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Zapata terzino destro, De Sciglio a sinistra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Zapata terzino destro, De Sciglio a sinistra.



Serviva per contrastare Mandzukic, vediamo com se la cava con Piajca


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Grandi Gigio e Zapata


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Quant'è lento Vacca


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2017)

Difesa a tre mascherata lol, sarà contento il nano.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Era rigore


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Marzo 2017)

Bacca probabilmente condivide il lexotan con de sciglio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Inizio come a Doha, speriamo anche la fine


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

bacca comincia bene, tre palloni toccati, tre palloni persi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Dybala, qualcuno lo prende?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dybala, qualcuno lo prende?



Dovevamo prenderlo noi.... Ma ha preferito la juve


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

pasalic


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2017)

Ci stanno rpendendo a pallonate


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Che cancro de sciglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio quando tocca la palla sembra un 15enne alla prima esperienza sessuale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Cerchiamo di entrare in fase ronf.... cerchiamo di addormentare la partita


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Marzo 2017)

Pasalic sta sbagliando clamorosamente tutto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Bacca non permette mai alla squadra di salire tenendo una palla la davanti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Tecnicamente 5 categorie di differenza


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

Che due balle pasalic


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

pjanic il solito pagliaccio rosicante.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Questi sono di un altra categoria..
In queste partite le mie maledizioni al duo berlusca & Galliani raggiungono livelli inenarrabili


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Buonanotte.

Che cesso Bacca.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

Stramaledetto Vacca


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Bacca devi crepare, non tiene una palla 'sto maledetto


----------



## Sheva my Hero (10 Marzo 2017)

Siamo troppo scarsi, loro sono di un altro livello


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Risultato giusto


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Sono quasi commosso per Donnarumma, gioca praticamente da solo in una squadra da oratorio


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2017)

Dani Alves e Benatia come attaccanti praticamente..

La Juve davvero altra roba


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Marzo 2017)

Basta, io ho già spento.
Esiste un limite all'inca**atura.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Marzo 2017)

Pasalic se non esce prima penso che nel secondo tempo non lo si vedrà in campo.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma cosa vuole quel verme di pjanic


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Altro che 350 milioni in 3 anni, qui ce ne vogliono 200 all'anno per rimettersi in pari


----------



## Kaw (10 Marzo 2017)

Mah, è un tiro al bersaglio...


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Vacca...


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

Sparate a bacca....BASTA non se ne può piu


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Differenza tra stop di vacca e stop di dybala


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

La sensazione é che se osiamo di piú vi asfaltano, se continuiamo cosí non tiriamo mai.

Mah.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Differenza tra stop di vacca e stop di dybala



Come tra Belen e Pina, la moglie di Fantozzi...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Maledetto Berlusconi..... A che livello ci ha portato. 
Inconcepibile.... 
Umiliati in continuazione. 
Maledetto.


----------



## sette (10 Marzo 2017)

ma dove si va con sta gente: bacca ocampos pasalic bertolacci????


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Bacca che disastro. Come fa a sbagliare quel controllo. ..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma de sciglio è ubriaco?


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma non è ammissibile che sia uno come Sosa a reggere per ora il centrocampo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Sono andato indietro con il replay, Deulofeo avrá guadagnato 4m con la rimessa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Marzo 2017)

Deulofeu questa se la poteva risparmiare, bel tuffo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Bertolacci riesce a essere più invisibile di poli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Marzo 2017)

Se penso che questa societa ha speso gran parte del budget del 2015 per Bacca e Bertolacci...Incredibile. 

Due dei peggiori giocatori visti nella mia vita.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

mamma che contropiedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2017)

Wow


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

gooool!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Non muoriamo maiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

Oleeeeeeeeee Baccaaaaaa


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Vacca!


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Carlooooooes


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Vaccaaaaa


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2017)

Incredibileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CIppO (10 Marzo 2017)

dajeeeee


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Pasalic giocata straordinaria di prima


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Marzo 2017)

Carlitos!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (10 Marzo 2017)

Carlos ci fa il regalo e se ne va


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2017)

Fresh legs Deulofeu


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Certo che farsi fare gol da Vacca, babba bia

Questi se in CL trovano Bayern o Barca ne prendono 3 a gara


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Baccaaaaa finalmente. Bravo delofeu comunque. ..
primo tiro in porta...incredibile


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

Fortuna che è arrivato deulofeu a gennaio...Sarebbe stato un dramma senza


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ocampos indovinasse un dribbling


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Deulofeu dal lato di Barzagli é molto piú pericoloso


----------



## ghettoprollo (10 Marzo 2017)

Commento di Sky: "Oggettivamente la punta del piede di Bacca era in fuorigioco".

Morite maiali!


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Certo che farsi fare gol da Vacca, babba bia
> 
> Questi se in CL trovano Bayern o Barca ne prendono 3 a gara



ma sbaglio o gli ha fatto il tunnel a buffon ?


----------



## Alex (10 Marzo 2017)

che gran goal


----------



## Cenzo (10 Marzo 2017)

Eh ma quanto è scarso Bacca...


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Eh ma quanto è scarso Bacca...



eh beh dai.. Bacca è scarso, chi pensa il contrario di calcio non capisce na mazza...


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

Partita d'attesa, forse troppo, bene in pareggio ma si può fare di più


----------



## davoreb (10 Marzo 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Fortuna che è arrivato deulofeu a gennaio...Sarebbe stato un dramma senza



Pensa a delofeu davanti a jack....


----------



## galianivatene (10 Marzo 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Fortuna che è arrivato deulofeu a gennaio...Sarebbe stato un dramma senza


E chi ce lo ha portato?? (ovviamente sto trollando)

Goddidit! (Deulofeu)


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio o gli ha fatto il tunnel a buffon ?



Mi è parso anche a me ma non ho visto il replay perché ancora stavo saltando per casa


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2017)

Stiamo facendo bene dietro, davanti non riusciamo a costruire una ripartenza con quel Baccalà.


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Eh ma quanto è scarso Bacca...



Non è scarso è scarsissimo.


----------



## rossonerosempre (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma Ocampos è sceso in campos? Inesistente


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

Ho l'impressione che mettere bacca e lapadula insieme farebbe rompere gli schemi della Juve, fossi in Montella proverei


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Eh ma quanto è scarso Bacca...



A parte il gol e una buona sponda all'inizio ha sbagliato tutto, eh. E il gol loro è nato da una sua dormita.


----------



## galianivatene (10 Marzo 2017)

ghettoprollo ha scritto:


> Commento di Sky: "Oggettivamente la punta del piede di Bacca era in fuorigioco".
> 
> Morite maiali!


Ti giuro che guardando la partita da qui con la telecronaca in cinese, quando ho visto il replay del gol e quel piedino ho pensato 'chissa' su Scai come stanno rosicando Ambrosini&Co!'


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ocampos è agghiacciante.

Bacca non è scarso, è terrificante. Poi qualche gol, se gioca sempre, può farlo anche uno terrificante.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

Secondo me bacca non è un fenomeno ma non è neanche scarso. Diciamo che non è l'attaccante adatto per noi e che non ci mette molto la testa perché probabilmente vuole andarsene ed è irritante ma non è il peggiore centravanti degli ultimi anni


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Ti giuro che guardando la partita da qui con la telecronaca in cinese, quando ho visto il replay del gol e quel piedino ho pensato 'chissa' su Scai come stanno rosicando Ambrosini&Co!'



Non c'è Ambrosini, c'è Marchegiani. Forse la raccolta firme anti-Ambrosini ha avuto qualche effetto.


----------



## Konrad (10 Marzo 2017)

A parte lo straripante Deulofeu...a me non dispiace nemmeno questo Ocampos...per carità nulla di trascendentale...ma il suo lo sta facendo, con grande impegno e anche poca spocchia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

Le punta del piede in fuorigioco, ma si sentono parlare? Ridicolo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

Firmerei che finisse così ..


----------



## Il Genio (10 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me bacca non è un fenomeno ma non è neanche scarso. Diciamo che non è l'attaccante adatto per noi e che non ci mette molto la testa perché probabilmente vuole andarsene ed è irritante ma non è il peggiore centravanti degli ultimi anni



Diciamo che su un podio virtuale si gioca le posizioni con blissett e javi moreno


----------



## rossonerosempre (10 Marzo 2017)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Ti giuro che guardando la partita da qui con la telecronaca in cinese, quando ho visto il replay del gol e quel piedino ho pensato 'chissa' su Scai come stanno rosicando Ambrosini&Co!'



Anche secondo mediaset adesso dovremmo stare sul 2-0 , il rigore c'era e Bacca era in fuorigioco. Ma possibile che tutte le telecronache sono pro-Juve? Lecchinaggio ovunque


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me bacca non è un fenomeno ma non è neanche scarso. Diciamo che non è l'attaccante adatto per noi e che non ci mette molto la testa perché probabilmente vuole andarsene ed è irritante ma non è il peggiore centravanti degli ultimi anni



Ha segnato in due partite dopo aver fatto schifo assoluto per 15.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Marzo 2017)

Alcuni nostri giocatori non giocherebbero neanche in india... 
detto questo abbiamo dimostrato carattere.. bel gol di bacca.
Giocare a torino è impossibile.. protestano piangono reclamano provocano si buttano picchiano... è un lavorone e sanno farlo bene.. impossibile non andare in confusione per un arbitro


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Entra quel m****e di Lichtsteiner


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Le punta del piede in fuorigioco, ma si sentono parlare? Ridicolo



Pur di darci contro tirerebbero fuori pure un'erezione del pene in fuorigioco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Gli segnamo sempre, siamo il loro incubo....


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Anche secondo mediaset adesso dovremmo stare sul 2-0 , il rigore c'era e Bacca era in fuorigioco. Ma possibile che tutte le telecronache sono pro-Juve? Lecchinaggio ovunque



Perchè il nano è l'unico pirla che si fa uccellare dai suoi stessi dipendenti. 
In un'azienda normale starebbero già sotto a un ponte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Entra quel m****e di Lichtsteiner



Tolto Barzagli che contro Deulofeu é andato in difficoltá


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Diciamo che su un podio virtuale si gioca le posizioni con blissett e javi moreno



Pazzini Menez Torres Destro Balotelli LuisAdriano Lapadula eddai siamo lì non so quante partite spumeggianti farebbero questi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma Bertolacci si sente yaya toure a mettersi sempre col corpo a protezione con l'agilità di un bradipo


----------



## galianivatene (10 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Non c'è Ambrosini, c'è Marchegiani. Forse la raccolta firme anti-Ambrosini ha avuto qualche effetto.



Bene cosi'. Non sopporto proprio l'idea di un ex rossonero spalare fango in continuazione...



rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Anche secondo mediaset adesso dovremmo stare sul 2-0 , il rigore c'era e Bacca era in fuorigioco. Ma possibile che tutte le telecronache sono pro-Juve? Lecchinaggio ovunque



Si gode ancora di piu', allora. Rosiconi. Cosa darei per vincerla, in barba loro!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Sto zingaro ci fa gol


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Delofeu è un acquisto azzeccato al pari di quanto ocampos è uno scarso


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

zapata  

bertolacci da togliere subito, non fa NULLA.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

ma usa la testa idiota


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

cioè, ma questi qua accerchiano l'arbitro a ogni minima vaccata, ma che mafia è ? madonna....


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

ma no...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Se la tocca giusta Pasalic Bacca fa il secondo...


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

fuori bacca??


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

Vediamo chi farà la punta adesso. Contropiedi fondamentali.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

perchè non entra lapadula??


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

C'era Ocampos solissimo..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Compagnoni, non fare tanto il tecnico che non ne capisci una mazza. Lascia fare a Vincenzino


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

ocampos falso 9 ?


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma almeno metti Lapadula, Cristo... Questo accontentarsi di Montella mi da sui nervi


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

non ho capito.....bacca ha fatto un'altra scenata contro montella ? è andato diretto negli spogliatoi ? 

oh ma com'è che ste melme di sky non fanno vedere uno straccio di replay ?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

Sto padalic se magari non si fa espellere non sarebbe male


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

bonucci vergognoso.....lo schifo proprio.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

bonucci culo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Poli per pasalic prima che lo butti fuori


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Che ritardato de sciglio cristo


----------



## Konrad (10 Marzo 2017)

De sciglioooooooooooooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ho capito.....bacca ha fatto un'altra scenata contro montella ? è andato diretto negli spogliatoi ?
> 
> oh ma com'è che ste melme di sky non fanno vedere uno straccio di replay ?



Bacca ha problemi muscolari, é andato nello spogliatoio per farsi visitare dallo staff medico.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

mamma mia de sciglio..


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio da prendere a calci


----------



## Kaw (10 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio...


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2017)

De sciglio è uno scandalo..


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia che sedere... Pjaca scarsissimo... E pirla il nostro che se l'è perso


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

svegliamoci o qui finisce male.


----------



## Konrad (10 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia Gigio...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Madre santa come ci scherzano


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Romagnoli era diffidato molto intelligente


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Basta Montella! Metti Vangioni! De sciglio sta facendo di tutto per far vincere la Juventus..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Partita di pallone o tiro al piattello?


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli era diffidato molto intelligente



fosse stato bonucci non sarebbe mai stato ammonito..


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

ma cosa fa asamoah ? senza vergogna proprio.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

mamma mia.. pjaca ci sta graziando...


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Ahahah pjaca


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Praticamente Montella ha letteralmente spuntato la squadra. Tolto bacca per kucka..
Ma non poteva mettere lapadula?? 

Bha


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> De sciglio è uno scandalo..



de sciglio sembra che lo voglia mezzo mondo ma poi è sempre qua a far danni.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

si soffrirà fino alla fine ma dobbiamo resistere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Kucka... quasi


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Cribbio di pochissimo


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Grande Cristian!


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

kucka per adesso male...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Praticamente Montella ha letteralmente spuntato la squadra. Tolto bacca per kucka..
> Ma non poteva mettere lapadula??
> 
> Bha



Siamo molto piú pericolosi cosí.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Andrebbe messo Lapadula


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

spero esca bertola per poli.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

Se continuiamo così finisce male..


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

fuori pasalic dentro poli


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

cambio giusto


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Entra l'inutile poli


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Siamo molto piú pericolosi cosí.



Effettivamente con Bacca abbiamo giocato in dieci per tutto il primo tempo. Gol a parte


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

gigio para tutto


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

gigio  non è umano


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Se quel lardoso lo hanno pagato 90 mln Gigio ne vale 300, migliore in campo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia gigio..


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Troppo bassi.. mettesse Suso o Lapa!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Se perdiamo questo portiere o c'è lo facciamo soffiare io chiudo con il calcio.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

ma noooooo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo questo portiere o c'è lo facciamo soffiare io chiudo con il calcio.


Se il futuro è nero se ne andrà..ovvio


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma cavolooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Troppo bassi.. mettesse Suso o Lapa!



ma suso non è in tribuna ?


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Qualcuno dica a quelli di sky che in campo c'è sosa non suso. ..


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

In CL ci sarà da divertirsi a guardare questi luridi contro squadre serie


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se il futuro è nero se ne andrà..ovvio



Quindi resterá, bene.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Marzo 2017)

Siamo molto bassi. Serve una punta davanti. Peccato per l'occasione di Gerardo


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Se segna poli.... no è impossibile


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Talmente scarsi che non riusciamo nemmeno a centrare la porta con i tiri


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

accidenti...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

forza milan dai dai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Siamo molto bassi. Serve una punta davanti. Peccato per l'occasione di Gerardo



Va bene cosí. 60 minuti von una punta due occasioni, 20 senza, 5 occasioni.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma suso non è in tribuna ?



no è in panchina. montella non voleva rischiarlo. secondo me deve farlo entrare! sarebbe micidiale in contropiede con deufoleu


----------



## Symon (10 Marzo 2017)

Quanto manca Abate...sciacquatevi la bocca quando lo criticate. Perennemente in difficoltà sulla dx.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Sbaglio o senza bacca si intravede qualche sprazzo di Giuoco???


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quindi resterá, bene.


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Un angolo abbiamo e lo buttiamo così. .. che rabbia


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

dai ! buona punizione!


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Ocampos prima punta decisamente meglio


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

bisogna fare entrare suso al posto di ocampos..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bisogna fare entrare suso al posto di ocampos..


Non lo possiamo rischiare...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Cmq questi gobbi la champions anche questo anno la vinceranno l anno prossimo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Cmq questi gobbi la champions anche questo anno la vinceranno l anno prossimo


Non c'è dubbio...


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

e come al solito juventini ad accerchiare l'arbitro.. e nessun ammonito.. alza la voce Romagnoli e giallo..


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Sto Nano Cade Anche con Una Folata Di Vento


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Io voglio sapere cosa ha fatto lapadula a Montella???


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non lo possiamo rischiare...



per 6 min


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Kehdira salva un gol


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

SEMPRE a protestare questi comunque


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia Poli.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma nooooooo incapaci


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

Bravi, siamo usciti bene


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2017)

Li voglio vedere in cl a protestare così, rimarrebbero in 8.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Buona partita ancora di Sosa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Buona partita ancora di Sosa.


Si, sta facendo bene


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Bertolacci autosombrero...


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Giallo? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

sto nano scivola da solo e noi ci becchiamo i gialli.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma perchè non mette una cristo di punta? Non teniamo una palla davanti..


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

comunque se Allegri mette Kean vuol dire che proprio non vuole vincere


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

E noi andiamo col talismano Vangioni


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

ocampos s'è sbattuto tantissimo, onore a lui. 

p.s. ma lapa


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Il Talismano!!!! Risultato blindato, allora


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma perché vangioni? ....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma vattene a casa Galliani.. 
. Sparisci per sempre


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque se Allegri mette Kean vuol dire che proprio non vuole vincere



ma cuadrado non c'è ?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

dai dai


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Espulso Uallarito


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

ciao core sosa


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

eccolo il rosso.. ci mancava


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il Talismano!!!! Risultato blindato, allora


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

ma possibile ogni volta un'espulsione


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

Ci mancava il rosso... quando mai...


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Khedira sparati, sfigato


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

dai fischia...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

Se ciao


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Era finita cane


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

figlio di tro... il tempo era scaduto!!! ladri


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Eccolo qua il rigorello


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

ahahahahahahahahahahahaha 

che farsa


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Ahahahahhahaahah ma quale rigore?!???!?!?


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

dai gigio!!


----------



## Schism75 (10 Marzo 2017)

Che scandalo


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Rigore, ladri schifosi, solo cosi potete vincere


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

ladri maledetti!


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

Figli della melma


----------



## Aron (10 Marzo 2017)

Questi favori alla Juve non sono manco quotati.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Per quale motivo ha allungato recupero?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

La vendetta di Dybala


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

che ladrata


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

Che scempio


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2017)

In europa ce il Barca

In Italia la rube.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

che Schifo, vergogna


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Vergognoso. Farsa incredibile


----------



## sballotello (10 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo ha allungato recupero?



perche doveva segnare la jube


----------



## Kaw (10 Marzo 2017)

Scandalo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2017)

lol rigore inesistente al 59' del secondo tempo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (10 Marzo 2017)

Vergogna ********


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

Va bene così bravi ragazzi speriamo che questo punto non ci costi l'Europa


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Marzo 2017)

Che schifo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma morite


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Ladri maledetti.
Maledetto Berlusconi.
Maledetti gli arbitri.
Maledetti tutti.
Maledetti i telecronisti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

Che vergogna .......


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2017)

quelli di sky tutti contenti immagino.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Marzo 2017)

Chiamiamola Serie A Juventus e basta. Non ha proprio senso.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (10 Marzo 2017)

dovete crepare male maledetti infami ladri


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

L'arbitro Sarebbe Giusto Uscisse Dal Campo Per Traverso


----------



## folletto (10 Marzo 2017)

Che schifo, LA DRI


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

Maiali ladri porci schifosi


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2017)

Finché le milanesi non torneranno ad essere super potenze andrà così ragazzi, attualmente gli arbitri non ci pensano due volte prima di fare robe del genere.


----------



## Kaw (10 Marzo 2017)

Sto malissimo


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

la giuve ha meritato.. ma la partita è stata falsata dai soliti favori alla juventus.. vabbè... Bravi cmq !


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

Ladri schifosi


----------



## JesusHeKnows (10 Marzo 2017)

Che schifo.


----------



## CIppO (10 Marzo 2017)

Poi si lamentano di venir schifati da tutta Italia. Miserrimi.


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2017)

Il recupero era anche scaduto, che ladrata.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

A tempo scaduto fa una [email protected]@@@a del genere l'arbitro ? Allucinante...


----------



## VonVittel (10 Marzo 2017)

Questa è stata l'ultima partita che mi vedo. Possano crepare quei maledetti ladri schifosi che hanno rovinato il calcio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

Un rigore ridicolo nei tempi supplementari, questa è la Juve

Schifosi


----------



## Alex (10 Marzo 2017)

un porcile arbitrale del genere penso non si sia mai raggiunto


----------



## fabri47 (10 Marzo 2017)

Il rigore c'era. Al massimo si può criticare il fatto che l'arbitro doveva fischiare 30 secondi prima la fine del match. Una sconfitta amarissima, che fa molto male. Onore alla squadra non ho nulla da dire stavolta ai nostri ragazzi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

Grandissimo gigio che bacia lo stemma tre volte sotto la curva di questi cani schifosi


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

Hanno pure il coraggio di esultare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

Sono dei maiali luridi da sempre, calcio italiano corrotto fino al midollo


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Non Hanno Manco Detto Niente Durante Il Replay, schifosi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Marzo 2017)

Che spettacolo indegno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era.


?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2017)

Alex ha scritto:


> un porcile arbitrale del genere penso non si sia mai raggiunto



dimentichiamo troppo presto il 2012


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era. Al massimo si può criticare il fatto che l'arbitro doveva fischiare 30 secondi prima la fine del match. Una sconfitta amarissima, che fa molto male. Onore alla squadra non ho nulla da dire stavolta ai nostri ragazzi.



Ma c'era cosa dai, il braccio era attaccato e in ogni caso era vicinissimo al giocatore che ha crossato


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2017)

Inutile parlare dell'arbitro adesso, ormai ha fischiato.

L'importante è la prestazione, va bene così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma cosa festeggia quello sniffatore di Agnelli? Ma sparategli


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Finché le milanesi non torneranno ad essere super potenze andrà così ragazzi, attualmente gli arbitri non ci pensano due volte prima di fare robe del genere.



Contro di loro è sempre stato così, anche e soprattutto quando eravamo una superpotenza. 
Dispiace davvero.
Non si può rimproverare niente ai ragazzi e al mister, che meritavano il pari, come probabilmente meriterebbero di stare più in alto in classifica. Purtroppo va così...


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era. Al massimo si può criticare il fatto che l'arbitro doveva fischiare 30 secondi prima la fine del match. Una sconfitta amarissima, che fa molto male. Onore alla squadra non ho nulla da dire stavolta ai nostri ragazzi.



Ma fai festa vai

Vai a scriverlo su altri forum vai che è meglio


----------



## milan1899 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ma si può essere più ladri?


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era. Al massimo si può criticare il fatto che l'arbitro doveva fischiare 30 secondi prima la fine del match. Una sconfitta amarissima, che fa molto male. Onore alla squadra non ho nulla da dire stavolta ai nostri ragazzi.



bisogna prendere il considerazione la posizione ravvicinata.. rigore dubbio secondo me..


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Doveri è lo stesso di Bologna-Milan, cosa credete che faccia?! Ma se c'è giustizia pagheranno in qualche modo.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Marzo 2017)

Il problema è che la partita era finita da oltre 15 secondi.

Comunque ennesimi cambi eccessivamente difensivi e perdiamo punti,così come al derby.

Sosa ci è costato altri 2 punti con la sua espulsione. Complimenti


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio con la prestazione di oggi, comunque, si è capito che è stato venduto ai gobbi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2017)

Mai vista una cosa così , MASSA osceno


----------



## fabri47 (10 Marzo 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma c'era cosa dai, il braccio era attaccato e in ogni caso era vicinissimo al giocatore che ha crossato


L'errore arbitrale vergognoso è non aver fischiato molto prima. Era il 51esimo cavolo ed aveva dato 4 minuti... Sono incazzato pure io e molto, ripeto, stasera onore ai nostri, magari si giocasse sempre con questo attaccamento alla maglia, ma sono sicuro che nelle prossime ci rifaremo, per forza.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo gigio che bacia lo stemma tre volte sotto la curva di questi cani schifosi



Si guarda.... Vedere Gigio che bacia il nostro stemma non ha prezzo.... Quei maledetti non lo avranno mai.


Mai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Marzo 2017)

Gia cosi la Juve e la squadra piu forte ma poi soffrire Sky che esalta sempre e comunque la Juventus, arbitraggi con favori infiniti e la mafia Juventus che punta l'arbitro dopo ogni contatto (tra'l altro toccare un giocatore Juventino risulta in questo giocatore in fin di vita per terra senz un minimo di dignita).

Che spettacolo indegno, la Serie A.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era. Al massimo si può criticare il fatto che l'arbitro doveva fischiare 30 secondi prima la fine del match. Una sconfitta amarissima, che fa molto male. Onore alla squadra non ho nulla da dire stavolta ai nostri ragazzi.




Ma va###!!!!!!?%##%##%##%%##%%#<~#~#~##

No ti ci mettere anche tu che ho quasi divorziato da mia moglie pochi minuti fa!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2017)

All'ultimo fà male, ma risultato che ci sta
non una grande partita da parte nostra, e le punte non sono un optional caro Montella,
Ocampos era da sostituire con Lapa...


----------



## Pit96 (10 Marzo 2017)

Per quello che potevamo fare e abbiamo fatto meritavamo il pareggio. Ma ovviamente l'arbitro ha allungato il recupero e ha dato un bel rigore alla juve all'ultimo secondo.... vabbè inutile lamentatsi dell'arbitro (c'era anche un rigore per la juve nel primo tempo), però dispiace perdere così dopo miracoli di Donnarumma


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Incredibile, passano gli anni ma il rigore per la Juve al 94' non passa mai! Fanno SCHIFO!

Però pure De Scempio che ***** stai col braccino largo al 95'...ma metti le braccia dietro la schiena come fanno tutti!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia che brutto così ...


----------



## mabadi (10 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, passano gli anni ma il rigore per la Juve al 94' non passa mai! Fanno SCHIFO!
> 
> Però pure De Scempio che ***** stai col braccino largo al 95'...ma metti le braccia dietro la schiena come fanno tutti!!!



Descempio è della Juve


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Maledetti cani ladri


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Marzo 2017)

Massa arbitraggio perfetto.
Nel senso che ha potuto rimediare al (presunto) errore ai danni della Juve dell'andata.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Marzo 2017)

Fa davvero male perdere così, molto male. Complimenti all'arbitro, ottimo lavoro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio è un gobbo comunque, giocavano in 13.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'errore arbitrale vergognoso è non aver fischiato molto prima. Era il 51esimo cavolo ed aveva dato 4 minuti... Sono incazzato pure io e molto, ripeto, stasera onore ai nostri, magari si giocasse sempre con questo attaccamento alla maglia, ma sono sicuro che nelle prossime ci rifaremo, per forza.



c'è stata l'espulsione di Sosa più altre piccole perdite di tempo. Cmq vaffa************oooooo ladri di m****** !!!!!!!


----------



## Carlo.A (10 Marzo 2017)

auguro a loro lo stesso trattamento contro Real Barcellona o Bayern.

Faje male nartra volta Carlè


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Comunque guardiamo il lato positivo: Donnarumma era incazz quanto noi, per me stava per sputargli in faccia, quando vedo uno fare così (stile dichiarazioni di Nainggolan) dubito vada proprio da questi schifosi.
E questo è più importante di qualsiasi vittoria contro questi ladri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

Solo alla Juve fanno rigori fasulli all'ultimo minuto, schifosi


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Se avessero segnato prima nulla da dire, alla fine hanno giocato meglio e meritavano, ma così a tempo scaduto con un rigore molto dubbio, non è giusto. Solita rube. Mi auguro che gli dei del calcio facciano il loro dovere, prima o poi la pagheranno per tutte le ladrate.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Marzo 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Descempio è della Juve


E ci rimanga!!!


----------



## rossonerosempre (10 Marzo 2017)

De Sciglio mi sembra un bambino quando gioca, malizia zero. 3-4 palle le ha proprio regalate durante la partita, comunque del rigore dato ai tempi supplementari non gliene faccio una colpa, l'arbitro ha voluto compensare il rigore non dato al primo tempo


----------



## koti (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maledetti cani ladri


*


----------



## alcyppa (10 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se avessero segnato prima nulla da dire, alla fine hanno giocato meglio e meritavano, ma così a tempo scaduto con un rigore molto dubbio, non è giusto. Solita rube. Mi auguro che gli dei del calcio facciano il loro dovere, prima o poi la pagheranno per tutte le ladrate.



Scordatelo, la giustizia universale non esiste.

E se esiste favorisce gli infami maledetti.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Marzo 2017)

non se ne può più.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

*Labiale di Donnarumma: "Sempre a loro! Sempre a loro!"* Fantastico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

Ho sempre pensato che furono favoriti con la retrocessione in B.

Dovevano essere radiati dall'albo e mandati in eccellenza.


----------



## UDG (10 Marzo 2017)

Vedetela così l'arbitro si sentiva in torto per il rigore non dato a dybala su fallo di zapata e a fischiato questo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Niente da fare. Sti maledetti giocano sempre con l arbitro dalla loro parte... O non vedono i gol di muntari o regalano rigori fasulli


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che furono favoriti con la retrocessione in B.
> 
> Dovevano essere radiati dall'albo e mandati in eccellenza.



Dovevano scomparire invece sono tornati più forti di prima.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2017)

Sempre sperando che il caro vecchio Carletto gli ripassi il sedere come meritano questi schifosi


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Labiale di Donnarumma: "Sempre a loro! Sempre a loro!"* Fantastico.



fate un gif vi prego


----------



## Agera (10 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2017)

A testa alta.


----------



## mabadi (10 Marzo 2017)

cesari si è drogato ci ha dato ragione


----------



## fabri47 (10 Marzo 2017)

UDG ha scritto:


> Vedetela così l'arbitro si sentiva in torto per il rigore non dato a dybala su fallo di zapata e a fischiato questo


Sicuramente. Però il ragionamento di molti qui dentro, me compreso, arbitro o non arbitro è il rigore beffardo nel finale dopo una partita molto dignitosa, considerando l'avversario. Queste sconfitte bruciano, spero solo che le prossime le giocheremo con gli occhi rossi dalla rabbia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Agera ha scritto:


> Allora: il rigore c'era, basta guardare le immagini, ed è stato assegnato al 94' e 20'', giusto l'extra di 30 secondi quantomeno per il tempo perso sull'esplulsione di Sosa; come c'era anche il rigore non dato a Dybala nel primo tempo.E c'era pure,seppur millimetrico,il fuorigioco sul gol di Bacca. Tutto verificabile in TV, tra poco partiranno le varie moviole e vi calmerete....



Ma ********** va!


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2017)

Agera ha scritto:


> Allora: il rigore c'era, basta guardare le immagini, ed è stato assegnato al 94' e 20'', giusto l'extra di 30 secondi quantomeno per il tempo perso sull'esplulsione di Sosa; come c'era anche il rigore non dato a Dybala nel primo tempo.E c'era pure,seppur millimetrico,il fuorigioco sul gol di Bacca. Tutto verificabile in TV, tra poco partiranno le varie moviole e vi calmerete....



Targhetta tifoso ospite please.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Spero che sto Dybala si fracassi entrambe le ginocchia


----------



## RickyB83 (10 Marzo 2017)

Gigio che insulta l arbitro e bacia la maglia mi ha fatto scendere il nervoso che stava diventando ingestibile..


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2017)

Agera ha scritto:


> Allora: il rigore c'era, basta guardare le immagini, ed è stato assegnato al 94' e 20'', giusto l'extra di 30 secondi quantomeno per il tempo perso sull'esplulsione di Sosa; come c'era anche il rigore non dato a Dybala nel primo tempo.E c'era pure,seppur millimetrico,il fuorigioco sul gol di Bacca. Tutto verificabile in TV, tra poco partiranno le varie moviole e vi calmerete....




Vai a fare in culo e levati dalle palle gobbo schifoso


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Agera ha scritto:


> Allora: il rigore c'era, basta guardare le immagini, ed è stato assegnato al 94' e 20'', giusto l'extra di 30 secondi quantomeno per il tempo perso sull'esplulsione di Sosa; come c'era anche il rigore non dato a Dybala nel primo tempo.E c'era pure,seppur millimetrico,il fuorigioco sul gol di Bacca. Tutto verificabile in TV, tra poco partiranno le varie moviole e vi calmerete....



Ma vai fuori dai ********.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che sto Dybala si fracassi entrambe le ginocchia



.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (10 Marzo 2017)

Agera ha scritto:


> .



bannate questo qui per favore, prima che gesù apra una voragine sotto i miei piedi. ladroni maledetti porci che non siete altro


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (10 Marzo 2017)

E' inutile stare a rimuginare perché si rischia di impazzire. Godiamoci questo Milan che ha cercato la vittoria almeno fino all'ingresso di Vangioni


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> fate un gif vi prego



Io non so farlo ma l'hanno fatto vedere a Sky!


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

*Distanza Lichtsteiner-De Scempio: 1,67 mt - 2,07 mt*


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (10 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Labiale di Donnarumma: "Sempre a loro! Sempre a loro!"* Fantastico.



Che si traduce "io da quei ladri non ci vado"


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Marzo 2017)

ahahhahahhahha, grande gigo. Mi sa che Raiola non ce la fa a portarlo da quei maiali.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Gigio che insulta l arbitro e bacia la maglia mi ha fatto scendere il nervoso che stava diventando ingestibile..



Se provo ancora un po' di amore per questa squadra lo devo in gran parte a Gigio. 
Le sue parate...
I suoi baci allo stemma del Milan. 

Ma so che non si merita questo schifo a cui ci ha portato Berlusconi.. 

E sono ancora più triste..


----------



## fabri47 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ragazzi non insultiamoci e restiamo uniti. Questa partita mi ha reso fiero di essere rossonero più di prima e deve essere lo stesso per chiunque tifi questi colori e fanc.ulo i gobbi ladri.


----------



## Symon (10 Marzo 2017)

Abbiamo giocato male e il pareggio sarebbe stato non realistico con il gioco espresso.
Tutti da bocciare a parte Donnarumma e Deulofeu. Ocampos, Poli e Kuco x l'impegno nel 2 tempo.
Poi certo se gli danno anche i rigori inventati e i minuti di recupero più del dovuto è un'altra storia, senza dimenticare De Sciglio che gioca x la Juve.
La mancanza di Suso e Abate l'abbiamo pagata cara. Zero spinta, zero grinta, zero creatività. Gioco sulle spalle di Sosa che è andato in tilt quasi subito e su Deulofeu che predicava nel deserto. Abbiamo avuto pochi infortuni rispetto ad altre annate, ma su giocatori cardine, il primo Jack.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> E' inutile stare a rimuginare perché si rischia di impazzire. Godiamoci questo Milan che ha cercato la vittoria almeno fino all'ingresso di Vangioni



Vangioni il talismano??


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ancora non ci credo, avevamo portato a casa un punto d'oro interrompendo la striscia di vittorie nel loro stadio. Porci schifosi luridi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Distanza Lichtsteiner-De Scempio: 1,67 mt - 2,07 mt*



Con un cross a 100 km/h = 27,8 m/s
Vuol dire un tempo tra cross e contatto = 0,06 - 0,07 s......


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Se provo ancora un po' di amore per questa squadra lo devo in gran parte a Gigio.
> Le sue parate...
> I suoi baci allo stemma del Milan.
> 
> ...



La rosa fa defecare ma se questi luridi rubano non è colpa di nessuno, manco dei più scarsi (eccetto De Scempio che per me lo fa apposta).


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Ho visto un ottimo Milan sopratutto nel secondo tempo, peccato per il risultato ma quello che dispiace davero è ormai la totale mancanza di STILE e FAIR PLAY nel calcio europeo, sembra davero una moda... dispiace vedere campioni come Suarez o Bonucci di squadre come Barcelona e Juventus giocare senza un minimo di educazione, etica, stile e morale, più che una vittoria o titoli rimpiango i vecchi tempi dove gente della categoria morale di Baresi, Van Basten, Maldini, Shevchenko e Nesta dominavano il calcio europeo, peccato davero perche ormai i bambini hanno come idoli questi imbecilli.

Donnarumma 8
Zapata 6
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 6
De sciglio 4
Sosa 6
Bertolacci 7
Pasalic 6 Poli s.v.
Deulofeu 7
Ocampos 6 Vangioni s.v.
Bacca 6 Kucka 6


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

dai ragazzi, ormai è andata hanno vinto e abbiamo perso. Inutile far polemiche. Mi dispiace aver perso così, une sconfitta che brucia. Contenti loro di vincere così! Primo o poi le cose cambieranno. Sono dei falliti arroganti che pur essendo molto superiori a noi devono vincere con un rigore dubbio a tempo scaduto... giriamo la pagina e pensiamo alla prossima. sempre e cmq forza milan! Juve me*da


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Certo che sono i più odiati d'Italia, ma che piacere c'è a vincere così??? In Champions (dopo il Porto, ormai sono passati) gli lancerò tutte le maledizioni e le macumbe possibili,a costo che me ne vado da un mago per fargli la macumba.
Se saranno eliminati festeggerò tipo Manchester 2003.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dai ragazzi, ormai è andata hanno vinto e abbiamo perso. Inutile far polemiche. Mi dispiace aver perso così, une sconfitta che brucia. Contenti loro di vincere così! Primo o poi le cose cambieranno. Sono dei falliti arroganti che pur essendo molto superiori a noi devono vincere con un rigore dubbio a tempo scaduto... giriamo la pagina e pensiamo alla prossima. sempre e cmq forza milan! Juve me*da



Si ma queste partite alimentano la violenza.


----------



## RickyB83 (10 Marzo 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Se provo ancora un po' di amore per questa squadra lo devo in gran parte a Gigio.
> Le sue parate...
> I suoi baci allo stemma del Milan.
> 
> ...



Vero non se lo merita..inoltre A me ha fatto malissimo il rigore dopo la sua super parata su higuain manco il tempo di godere che è arrivata l infamata Dell arbitro con de luciglio protagonista.. Mamma mia


----------



## CIppO (10 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato male e il pareggio sarebbe stato non realistico con il gioco espresso.


Vai a commentare le partite di bocce al circolo degli anziani, il sabato pomeriggio. Portati anche Abate. Non se ne può più


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Donnarumma 8
Zapata 6,5
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 5
Pasalic 6
Sosa 6,5
Bertolacci 6
Deulofeu 7
Bacca 6,5
Ocampos 5,5
Kucka 6
Poli 6


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Marzo 2017)

Una ladrata vergognosa, che schifo, una vergogna. Aveva ragione un mio amico, è più reale il Wrestling che la Serie A

Donnarumma 9
De Sciglio 5,5
Romagnoli 7
Paletta 5,5
Zapata 6,5
Bertolacci 6
Sosa 5,5
Pasalic 5
Deulofeu 6,5
Ocampos 6,5
Bacca 6,5

Kucka 6
Poli 6
Vangioni s.v.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Labiale di Donnarumma: "Sempre a loro! Sempre a loro!"* Fantastico.


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Marzo 2017)

quello che mi brucia di piu' e' vedere la fascia di capitano al braccio di quel promesso juventino , le ha provate tutte per far vincere la sua futura squadra.

sulla partita nulla da dire nel primo tempo hanno giocato solo loro e non e' in dubbio la vittoria ma come e' maturata.


----------



## Symon (10 Marzo 2017)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Vai a commentare le partite di bocce al circolo degli anziani, il sabato pomeriggio. Portati anche Abate. Non se ne può più



Se dici che stasera abbiamo giocato bene fai ridere...E' stata un assedio Juve, zero gioco, zero spinta. Uno schifo. Non diciamo cretinate x favore, cerchiamo di essere obiettivi. Va bene il rigore inventato, ma la Juve ha DOMINATO.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Certo che sono i più odiati d'Italia, ma che piacere c'è a vincere così??? In Champions (dopo il Porto, ormai sono passati) gli lancerò tutte le maledizioni e le macumbe possibili,a costo che me ne vado da un mago per fargli la macumba.
> Se saranno eliminati festeggerò tipo Manchester 2003.



Quando quel gobbo maledetto di mio padre ha detto che il rigore c'era, gli ho detto di stare attento che in Champions i ruoli si invertono e loro sono la "piccola" rispetto a Bayern, Real, Barca.
E si è ammutolito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

Gli infiltrati gobbi che hanno il coraggio di trollare dopo una serata del genere sono veramente vermi senza dignità.


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

maledetti ladri! rubata in maniera incredibile! erano oltre i 4 minuti di recupero e rigore inesistente. Quanto li odio!


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli infiltrati gobbi che hanno il coraggio di trollare dopo una serata del genere sono veramente vermi senza dignità.



un gobbo già di per se è un verme senza dignità e stasera l'hanno dimostrato ancora.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> quello che mi brucia di piu' e' vedere la fascia di capitano al braccio di quel promesso juventino , le ha provate tutte per far vincere la sua futura squadra.
> 
> sulla partita nulla da dire nel primo tempo hanno giocato solo loro e non e' in dubbio la vittoria ma come e' maturata.



Altro nervoso...

Come santo cxxxo si fa a dare la fascia di capitano ad un ameba senza spina dorsale come de scoglio... Come?? 

Ma cosa aspettano a darla a Gigio??? 
Cosa???? 
Il giorno prima che se ne va da Milanello??


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2017)

Donnarumma 8
Zapata 6
Paletta 6,5
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 4,5
Sosa 6,5
Bertolacci 5
Pasalic 5,5
Deulofeu 6,5
Bacca 6
Ocampos 6

Kucka 5,5
Poli s.v.
Vangioni s.v.

Montella 6,5


----------



## CIppO (10 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Se dici che stasera abbiamo giocato bene fai ridere...



Abbiamo giocato come abbiamo giocato, infilandoli, in una bolgia e con undici provocatori contro. A tempo scaduto ci hanno pure dato uno schiaffo in faccia, complice un arbitro, a tempo scaduto.
Ma di cosa stai cianciando?


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> un gobbo già di per se è un verme senza dignità e stasera l'hanno dimostrato ancora.



Juventus = STILE 0



MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Altro nervoso...
> 
> Come santo cxxxo si fa a dare la fascia di capitano ad un ameba senza spina dorsale come de scoglio... Come??
> 
> ...



Anche io mi chiedo lo stesso.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Comunque meglio perdere oggi che a Doha, oggi ci hanno tolto un punto, ma la Supercoppa ce l'abbiamo noi.
Pensiamo al Genoa, con i Ladri è inutile sperare di essere alla pari.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Vai a commentare le partite di bocce al circolo degli anziani, il sabato pomeriggio. Portati anche Abate. Non se ne può più



perchè secondo te mertivamo la vittoria o il pareggio?? ci hanno preso a pallonate.. ma di cosa stiamo parlando?? sei tu che dovresti andare a commentare le partite di bocce, dai su. abbiamo fatto 2 tiri in porta..


----------



## S T B (10 Marzo 2017)

Dybala: "è sei anni che piangono". 
Neanche la dignità di stare zitto. Ogni volta che li tocchi svengono e chiedono un giallo. A parti invertite quel rigore non ce lo danno a noi...


----------



## CIppO (10 Marzo 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> perchè secondo te mertivamo la vittoria o il pareggio?? ci hanno preso a pallonate.. ma di cosa stiamo parlando?? sei tu che dovresti andare a commentare le partite di bocce, dai su. abbiamo fatto 2 tiri in porta..



Meritavamo quello che stavamo portando a casa, cioè il pareggio. Il calcio non è la boxe che si vince ai punti. Per cortesia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

S T B ha scritto:


> Dybala: "è sei anni che piangono".
> Neanche la dignità di stare zitto. Ogni volta che li tocchi svengono e chiedono un giallo. A parti invertite quel rigore non ce lo danno a noi...



Prima o poi il suo legamento crociato risponderà di queste parole.


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Marzo 2017)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato come abbiamo giocato, infilandoli, in una bolgia e con undici provocatori contro. A tempo scaduto ci hanno pure dato uno schiaffo in faccia, complice un arbitro, a tempo scaduto.
> Ma di cosa stai cianciando?



abbiamo giocato come abbiamo potuto , comunque il calcio e' un'altra cosa


----------



## Symon (10 Marzo 2017)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato come abbiamo giocato, infilandoli, in una bolgia e con undici provocatori contro. A tempo scaduto ci hanno pure dato uno schiaffo in faccia, complice un arbitro, a tempo scaduto.
> Ma di cosa stai cianciando?



24 tiri, 11 in porta. Tiri Milan in porta 2.
Discorso chiuso.

Poi si può parlare di tutto, ma sul gioco espresso non meritavamo chi afferma il contrario è evidentemente insano di mente. 
Notte...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dai ragazzi, ormai è andata hanno vinto e abbiamo perso. Inutile far polemiche.


Bisogna fare un casino allucinante, altro che inutile far polemiche.


----------



## The P (10 Marzo 2017)

L'unica nota lieta:* Gigio milanista vero. * 

Capitano subito.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Meritavamo quello che stavamo portando a casa, cioè il pareggio. Il calcio non è la boxe che si vince ai punti. Per cortesia.



ok. hai ragione.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> maledetti ladri! rubata in maniera incredibile! erano oltre i 4 minuti di recupero e rigore inesistente. Quanto li odio!




Poi si lamentano perché tutti li odiano e gli tifano contro.

che vincano pure l'ennesimo scudetto, sempre ladri restano. Mi tengo gli scudetti vinti e le Champions e non baratterei nessuna nostra vittoria, neppure quella più piccola, con nessun trofeo vinto da quelli là, perché la maggior parte sono frutto di qualche furto.

Nessuna squadra è odiata più della Juve, perché nessuna squadra ha mai rubato come lo ha fatto la Juve.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare un casino allucinante, altro che inutile far polemiche.



ma che casino vuoi fare?? dai su. lasciamo ste cose ad altri..


----------



## Symon (10 Marzo 2017)

Discutere obiettivamente qui dentro con certa gente è impossibile. Davanti alla realtà riescono a dirti l'esatto opposto, è veramente una cosa assurda. Poi si passa agli insulti quando non si dovrebbe...
Capisco la rabbia e i commenti a caldo però cerchiamo di non dire cose che non sono mai esistite...

Il Milan ha subito tutti i 90 minuti, e abbiamo giocato forse una tra le più brutte partite nell'arco dei 90 minuti. Se il migliore in campo è Donnarumma un motivo ci sarà pure..


----------



## Lillomax (10 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Marzo 2017)

Che delusione ragazzi. Mi dispiace per Donnarumma che è stato un mostro. Grande Montella comunque.


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

S T B ha scritto:


> Dybala: "è sei anni che piangono".
> Neanche la dignità di stare zitto. Ogni volta che li tocchi svengono e chiedono un giallo. A parti invertite quel rigore non ce lo danno a noi...



bè ovvio. E' da 26 partite che non fischiano un rigore contro allo stadium.


----------



## CIppO (10 Marzo 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ok. hai ragione.



Non è questione di aver ragione. Si sapeva che ci prendevano a pallonate, siamo nettamente inferiori. 
Perché siete sorpresi? Si sapeva.
Eppure stavamo riuscendo a portare un punto d'oro, fino al rigore a tempo scaduto.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2017)

Lillomax ha scritto:


> Tiri totali Juve24 - Milan 6; tiri nella porta Juve12 - Milan 2 ; possesso palla Juve 61% - Milan 49%; rigore netto di Zapata , goal in fuorigioco di Bacca . Ma di cosa parlate! Vi meritate il presidente che avete.




Vai a fare in culo, brutta testa di ****.o gobba, sciacquati quella fogna e levati dalle palle.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima o poi il suo legamento crociato risponderà di queste parole.



Il legamento è troppo poco, ora guardo i familiari in vita che ha, così stasera so cosa chiedere al Signore


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2017)

S T B ha scritto:


> Dybala: "è sei anni che piangono".
> Neanche la dignità di stare zitto. Ogni volta che li tocchi svengono e chiedono un giallo. A parti invertite quel rigore non ce lo danno a noi...



A doha chi piangeva? Cmq sei anni di piangere sono meglio che una vita da ladri...

Questo nano prima di parlare di una squadra gloriosa come il Milan meglio pensi a come vincere la champions senza rubare.


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Discutere obiettivamente qui dentro con certa gente è impossibile. Davanti alla realtà riescono a dirti l'esatto opposto, è veramente una cosa assurda. Poi si passa agli insulti quando non si dovrebbe...
> Capisco la rabbia e i commenti a caldo però cerchiamo di non dire cose che non sono mai esistite...
> 
> Il Milan ha subito tutti i 90 minuti, e abbiamo giocato forse una tra le più brutte partite nell'arco dei 90 minuti. Se il migliore in campo è Donnarumma un motivo ci sarà pure..



bè certo nulla da dire. Nei 90 minuti hanno meritato come gioco. 
Ma se nel calcio vincesse sempre chi merita nell'epoca di Sacchi avremo vinto campionati a punteggio pieno e pure nel primo periodo di Ancelotti, ma invece non è così. Giocare bene non basta, bisogna segnare. E se non ci riesci è giusto che perdi o pareggi, non che ti danno un rigore inesistente a tempo scaduto


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Lillomax ha scritto:


> Tiri totali Juve24 - Milan 6; tiri nella porta Juve12 - Milan 2 ; possesso palla Juve 61% - Milan 49%; rigore netto di Zapata , goal in fuorigioco di Bacca . Ma di cosa parlate! Vi meritate il presidente che avete.



Si certo, Bacca in fuorigioco di mezzo centimetro. Sparati Gobbo di *****, e salutami tua madre.


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

Lillomax ha scritto:


> Tiri totali Juve24 - Milan 6; tiri nella porta Juve12 - Milan 2 ; possesso palla Juve 61% - Milan 49%; rigore netto di Zapata , goal in fuorigioco di Bacca . Ma di cosa parlate! Vi meritate il presidente che avete.



ok, grazie amico gobbo per il tuo primo commento. Ora puoi anche tornare a tifare i mafiosi. Bye bye


----------



## Symon (10 Marzo 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> bè certo nulla da dire. Nei 90 minuti hanno meritato come gioco.
> Ma se nel calcio vincesse sempre chi merita nell'epoca di Sacchi avremo vinto campionati a punteggio pieno e pure nel primo periodo di Ancelotti, ma invece non è così. Giocare bene non basta, bisogna segnare. E se non ci riesci è giusto che perdi o pareggi, non che ti danno un rigore inesistente a tempo scaduto



Certo, come ho detto si può discutere di tutto. Ma nei 90 minuti come gioco non c'è stata storia.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Al prossimo Milan-Juve obiettivo stroncare la carriera di Dybala.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Lillomax ha scritto:


> Tiri totali Juve24 - Milan 6; tiri nella porta Juve12 - Milan 2 ; possesso palla Juve 61% - Milan 49%; rigore netto di Zapata , goal in fuorigioco di Bacca . Ma di cosa parlate! Vi meritate il presidente che avete.



AC Milan = 7 Champions League
Juventus FC = ?

Ogniuno merita quello che ha..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> AC Milan = 7 Champions League
> Juventus FC = ?
> 
> Ogniuno merita quello che ha..


Vabbè sta storia delle 7 Champions ormai non ha più senso.
Mi sono stancato di perdere contro di questi.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Comunque giusto per la cronaca, la distanza tra il braccio di De Sciglio e Lichtsteiner era di *1,87 mt.*
Solo ai Ladri potevano dare questo rigore.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Al prossimo Milan-Juve obiettivo stroncare la carriera di Dybala.



Deve uscire dal campo strisciando sui gomiti


----------



## CIppO (10 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Certo, come ho detto si può discutere di tutto. Ma nei 90 minuti come gioco non c'è stata storia.



Quello che passa dai tuoi commenti è che quasi sarebbe stato un FURTO nostro, portare a casa il pareggio perché abbiamo subito la Juventus.
Ecco perché t'invito a commentare le bocce.


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Marzo 2017)

La cosa assurda è che si è venuta a creare la situazione dubbia del rigore al 94esimo. Con il clima che tira in Italia si avvicina per assurdità alla rimonta del Barcellona. 
Comunque abbiamo difeso benissimo da squadra per quasi tutta la partita. Stile Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

> Comunque abbiamo difeso benissimo da squadra per quasi tutta la partita. Stile Atletico Madrid.



Esatto, sono orgoglioso della mia squadra, sudore, applicazione, dignità e arbitri contro. A testa alta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

La cosa che fa rabbia è che siamo riusciti a tenere a bada sti gobbi con l enorme differenza di potenziale e tecnica tra i loro e o nostri giocatori.

Poi arriva sto indegno di un arbitro e rovina tutto


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2017)

Dopo questo furto dei gobbi mi auguro di non leggere più messaggi di persone che in Europa tifano per questi maiali. A questi ladri gli si deve augurare Le peggiori sconfitte e le peggiori figuracce.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo questo furto dei gobbi mi auguro di non leggere più messaggi di persone che in Europa tifano per questi maiali. A questi ladri gli si deve augurare Le peggiori sconfitte e le peggiori figuracce.



. Forza Porto!


----------



## Hellscream (10 Marzo 2017)

Lo zingaro: "Rigore giusto e tre punti importanti, soprattutto perché arrivati in questo modo" Che uomo d m.erda. Che m.erda d'uomo.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lo zingaro: "Rigore giusto e tre punti importanti, soprattutto perché arrivati in questo modo" Che uomo d m.erda. Che m.erda d'uomo.



chi è? Pjanic?


----------



## Hellscream (10 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chi è? Pjanic?



Si.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Si.



crociato.


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Marzo 2017)

Crociato Dybala, tibia e perone Pjanic.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Marzo 2017)

Ragazzi,si confermano dei ladri, c'è poco da dire. Il Milan mi fa soffrire da matti e spesso lo detesto anche, ma non scambierei la nostra dignità con neanche mezza delle loro stelle.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo questo furto dei gobbi mi auguro di non leggere più messaggi di persone che in Europa tifano per questi maiali. A questi ladri gli si deve augurare Le peggiori sconfitte e le peggiori figuracce.



Stasera ho visto esultare gente che non sa neanche com'è fatto un pallone. Gente repressa e sfigata che riesce a sfogare le proprie frustrazioni solo col calcio. Appena escono dalla Champions li ribalto di insulti uno a uno.


----------



## Black (11 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo questo furto dei gobbi mi auguro di non leggere più messaggi di persone che in Europa tifano per questi maiali. A questi ladri gli si deve augurare Le peggiori sconfitte e le peggiori figuracce.



mai avuto dubbi. Sempre tifato contro. Ma chi sono questi che tifano Juve? sarà mica una squadra italiana?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo questo furto dei gobbi mi auguro di non leggere più messaggi di persone che in Europa tifano per questi maiali.


Perchè chi è che tifa per questi in Europa a parte gli juventini? Io non ne conosco neanche uno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Perchè chi è che tifa per questi in Europa a parte gli juventini? Io non ne conosco neanche uno.



Ce ne sono anche qui tra noi.

Comunque dopo stasera non vivere per vederli morire è un peccato mortale. Avrei finito in 8 per rompere 3 crociati a caso a quei maiali.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono anche qui tra noi.
> 
> Comunque dopo stasera non vivere per vederli morire è un peccato mortale. Avrei finito in 8 per rompere 3 crociati a caso a quei maiali.



Concordo, fossi stato in campo mi avrebbero radiato sicuramente. 
Lo stesso Montella è stato perfetto ed intelligente nelle dichiarazioni, io ne avrei dette di ogni (sbagliando perché ancora ci sono altre partite da giocare). 
Purtroppo con questi schifosi è impossibile trattenersi.


----------



## The P (11 Marzo 2017)

tra la delusione e le chiacchiere non abbiamo detto una cosa: senza Abate, Locatelli, Kucka, Bonaventura e Suso, con le riserve Calabria e Antonelli acciaccate, questo Milan ha retto benissimo la Juve. 

Se mi chiedete chi ha giocato meglio oggi io dico Milan. La Juve doveva vincerla con un passivo netto. 

Oltretutto non so se vi è mai capitato di andare allo Stadium (a me diverse volte per ragioni non di tifo ovviamente). Una volta avevano il vantaggio degli arbitri, adesso hanno quello dello stadio. Le 31 vittorie consecutive in casa non sono affatto casuali.

Questa è una squadra di pippe che non muore mai. Che può dare fastidio a qualsiasi avversario. Che è sempre in partita.

Io mi sento di dire grazie mister, in primis, e grazie ragazzi.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (11 Marzo 2017)

ma nessuno si è accorto che quei maiali di sky hanno fatto il fermo immagine del gol di bacca, su cui hanno poi messo la linea, quando il pallone è già staccato dal piede di deulo? il fermo immagine si fa nel momento in cui la scarpa tocca il pallone, non quando è già stato calciato, capre mafiose.
basterebbe inondare sky di mail, tutte in blocco, minacciandoli di togliere l'abbonamento per il trattamento che riservano al milan. Se arrivano a murdoch vedi quante teste (di *****) saltano


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> tra la delusione e le chiacchiere non abbiamo detto una cosa: senza Abate, Locatelli, Kucka, Bonaventura e Suso, con le riserve Calabria e Antonelli acciaccate, questo Milan ha retto benissimo la Juve.
> 
> Se mi chiedete chi ha giocato meglio oggi io dico Milan. La Juve doveva vincerla con un passivo netto.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto.

Per me la Juve ha fatto di più e meritava, però parliamo dell'arbitro e ci dimentichiamo di dire :

-Higuain ha toccato 3 palloni e i tiri li ha dovuti fare di rovega
-Dybala abbastanza anonimo
-Due giocatori esperti e forti come Khedira e Pjanic hanno perso parecchi palloni
-Donnarumma ha fatto ottime parate
-Deulofeu ha fatto bene

Parlare dell'arbitro, a mio parere, sminuisce soltanto la prestazione che abbiamo fatto.


----------



## The P (11 Marzo 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> ma nessuno si è accorto che quei maiali di sky hanno fatto il fermo immagine del gol di bacca, su cui hanno poi messo la linea, quando il pallone è già staccato dal piede di deulo? il fermo immagine si fa nel momento in cui la scarpa tocca il pallone, non quando è già stato calciato, capre mafiose.
> basterebbe inondare sky di mail, tutte in blocco, minacciandoli di togliere l'abbonamento per il trattamento che riservano al milan. Se arrivano a murdoch vedi quante teste (di *****) saltano



Ho visto la partita su Mediaset Premium. Una tragedia. Piccinini e gobbo dentro e non ce la fa, la telecronaca è stata vergognosa.

Poi mi chiedo ancora cosa abbia fatto Pijaca che ad ogni azione se ne sottolinea il talento, Deloufeu ha fatto 10 volte meglio e non ho sentito un elogio.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ho visto la partita su Mediaset Premium. Una tragedia. Piccinini e gobbo dentro e non ce la fa, la telecronaca è stata vergognosa.
> 
> Poi mi chiedo ancora cosa abbia fatto Pijaca che ad ogni azione se ne sottolinea il talento, Deloufeu ha fatto 10 volte meglio e non ho sentito un elogio.



Io ho seguito su Rai Italia e Donnarumma è stato l'unico (probabilmente perchè interessa alla Juve) incensato.

Una roba da vomito, sul rigore non si sono neanche espressi, che in questi casi è come dire che non c'era.


----------



## R41D3N (11 Marzo 2017)

Sono nauseato per quanto successo. Questa è l'ultima per me, mi chiamo fuori. Che ***** lo giocano a fare il campionato? i tifosi del Milan e anche delle altre squadre meritano rispetto. Che si divertano a giocare da soli questi luridi vermi schifosi, insieme a tutta la schiera di servi che li commentano in TV.


----------



## mistergao (11 Marzo 2017)

Suvvia, ragazzi, a mente fredda penso che nessuno si scandalizzi se scrivo che:
- è inutile parlare di arbitri quando vieni bombardato per tutta la partita e ti salvi solo perché in porta hai un fenomeno
- di conseguenza, a portieri invertiti avremmo perso comodi 4-0 o 5-0
- abbiamo giocato male. Guardate che loro non erano in serata, comunque hanno avuto millemila occasioni
- Montella deve rivedere parecchi aspetti della preparazione alla partita

Considerazione finale: punto perso che si farà sentire, temo proprio che con ieri sera il Milan si sia giocato la qualificazione all'Europa League.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Considerazione finale: punto perso che si farà sentire, temo proprio che con ieri sera il Milan si sia giocato la qualificazione all'Europa League.



Ma non voglio nemmeno pensarlo... potrebbe succedere se la Juventus decidesse di regalare punti all'Atalanta a scudetto già vinto, sennò non esiste uscire dall'Europa per un risultato in una partita dove nessuno si aspettava comunque di prendere punti e in uno stadio dove nessuna altra delle concorrenti ha fatto punti... la classifica piange a causa di altre gare. Adesso non dobbiamo più sbagliare.


----------



## mistergao (11 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma non voglio nemmeno pensarlo... potrebbe succedere se la Juventus decidesse di regalare punti all'Atalanta a scudetto già vinto, sennò non esiste uscire dall'Europa per un risultato in una partita dove nessuno si aspettava comunque di prendere punti e in uno stadio dove nessuna altra delle concorrenti ha fatto punti... la classifica piange a causa di altre gare. Adesso non dobbiamo più sbagliare.



Un momento, mi ero spiegato male. Il problema non è tanto il punto in sé, ma come l'hai perso, che potrebbe lasciare scorie nell'ambiente. Se poi domenica giochi col Genoa senza Bacca, Donnarumma e Romagnoli diventa moooooooooolto difficile.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Un momento, mi ero spiegato male. Il problema non è tanto il punto in sé, ma come l'hai perso, che potrebbe lasciare scorie nell'ambiente. Se poi domenica giochi col Genoa senza Bacca, Donnarumma e Romagnoli diventa moooooooooolto difficile.



Bisogna vincere lo stesso anche con la primavera, mi ha rotto le scatole sto Genova (e sono pure genovese haha)


----------



## zico (11 Marzo 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> bè certo nulla da dire. Nei 90 minuti hanno meritato come gioco.
> Ma se nel calcio vincesse sempre chi merita nell'epoca di Sacchi avremo vinto campionati a punteggio pieno e pure nel primo periodo di Ancelotti, ma invece non è così. Giocare bene non basta, bisogna segnare. E se non ci riesci è giusto che perdi o pareggi, non che ti danno un rigore inesistente a tempo scaduto


È' esattamente quello che penso anch'io , anche se sei la più forte ti capita di non riuscire a segnare e pareggiare o perdere qualche partita invece questi sopratutto con le squadre importanti hanno sempre dalla loro fortuna ed arbitri sopratutto in casa. Voglio proprio vedere se escono dal CL con un rigore inesistente al 95' se avranno lo stesso stile e comportamento ..... sono delle M.....de.
Orgoglioso della squadra e del mister nonostante tutto


----------



## robs91 (11 Marzo 2017)

Dell'arbitraggio si è già detto tutto,io vorrei però capire il perché di questo catenaccio(già nel derby abbiamo perso punti per questo),vorrei inoltre capire l'insistenza su Bertolacci e Poli (come prima riserva) invece che dare una chance a Mati Fernandez che di sicuro sa gestire e sa far girare il pallone meglio di quesi due cessi inutili.


----------



## Symon (11 Marzo 2017)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Quello che passa dai tuoi commenti è che quasi sarebbe stato un FURTO nostro, portare a casa il pareggio perché abbiamo subito la Juventus.
> Ecco perché t'invito a commentare le bocce.



Mai detto niente del genere e credo che non sia nemmeno passato il messaggio, perchè non lo penso minimamente.
Anzi se avessimo portato a casa il pareggio, o inverosimilmente la vittoria sarei il tifoso più felice. 
Ma se subisci 90 minuti, pescare un jolly è già tanto, 2 sarebbe esagerato. E quello che ha fatto la Juve è creare, creare, creare...cosa che noi non abbiamo fatto x 5 minuti di fila. Vincere o pareggiare così in termini di risultato e da tifoso sarebbe stato bello comunque ma non venitemi a dire che il Milan meritava.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Marzo 2017)

Si ma dov'è scritto che non si può ottenere un punto soffrendo?

È un discorso che non esiste, il fatto è che al 95' sull'1-1 è stato dato un rigore da ufficio inchieste, punto


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Suvvia, ragazzi, a mente fredda penso che nessuno si scandalizzi se scrivo che:
> - è inutile parlare di arbitri quando vieni bombardato per tutta la partita e ti salvi solo perché in porta hai un fenomeno
> - di conseguenza, a portieri invertiti avremmo perso comodi 4-0 o 5-0
> - abbiamo giocato male. Guardate che loro non erano in serata, comunque hanno avuto millemila occasioni
> ...



Quindi per andare EL era cruciale fare punti sul campo più difficile d'Italia? Ti ricordo che siamo ad un punto dalla zona UEFA con 3 partite molto abbordabili. Cioè mi pare che si stia esagerando.


----------



## The P (11 Marzo 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Dell'arbitraggio si è già detto tutto,io vorrei però capire il perché di questo catenaccio(già nel derby abbiamo perso punti per questo),vorrei inoltre capire l'insistenza su Bertolacci e Poli (come prima riserva) invece che dare una chance a Mati Fernandez che di sicuro sa gestire e sa far girare il pallone meglio di quesi due cessi inutili.



Robs, ma hai visto i valori in campo? Eravamo con le riserve delle riserve in molti ruoli, suvvia 
Mati se Montella non lo utilizza è perché non è in condizione, temo.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2017)

Abbiamo detto tutto sull'arbitro. Vergogna totale

Ma se ci fermiamo a guardare la prestazione dei ragazzi e la gestione di Montella i dati sono pietosi

Donnarumma 8 Prende tutto quello che si può prendere. Il bacio alla maglia un gesto bellissimo. Al diavolo i bianconeri! Il futuro è Gigio ed è rossonero!
Romagnoli 5 Per la seconda volta terzino, per la seconda volta prova indecente. Si sapeva. Sbaglia il fuorigioco.
Paletta 6 Regge abbastanza bene l'onda d'urto juventina
Zapata 6 come sopra
De Sciglio 5 Giocatore non da Milan.
Bertolacci 4,5 Fa un paio di cose buone, ma da fermo. Zona del campo regalata alla Juve. E anche questo si sapeva.
Sosa 6 Discreta prova, ordinato. Ma l'espulsione per fallo a centrocampo nel recupero denota tutta l'intelligenza di questo ragazzo. Uallarito non per caso.
Pasalic 6 Mi stava piacendo, dava buon ritmo ed era bravo nel posizionarsi a centrocampo. Sostituito forse perché aveva il giallo?
Ocampos 4,5 Non ha fatto nulla
Bacca 6 Gran gol e nient'altro
Deulofeu 6,5 per la voglia e l'assist. Il gol mangiato grida vendetta

Poli 5,5 Inutile. Spara in curva una ghiotta occasione: poteva metterla in mezzo
Vangioni sv
Kucka 6 doveva giocare dall'inizio. Ha messo in campo quello che gli veniva chiesto, ma il centrocampo era costantemente saltato.

Montella 4 Ha regalato il gioco alla Juve schierando Romagnoli terzino e Bertolacci. Ma la gestione dei cambi è stata la più vergognosa di tutta la sua gestione e la più indecente da quando ho iniziato a guardare il Milan 30 anni fa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Marzo 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abbiamo detto tutto sull'arbitro. Vergogna totale
> 
> Ma se ci fermiamo a guardare la prestazione dei ragazzi e la gestione di Montella i dati sono pietosi
> 
> ...



Romagnoli terzino? Che partita hai guardato?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Marzo 2017)

Perdere ai tempi supplementari con un rigore inesistente ancora mi brucia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2017)

Non me ne frega niente di come hanno giocato, male o bene. Che siamo stati presi a pallonate è stato talmente evidente che mi fa quasi sorridere come qualcuno lo faccia passare come un'acuta osservazione, tanto per andare contro corrente.
Il calcio è fatto anche di punti immeritati e strappati dopo prestazioni non convincenti.

Ogni tifoso oggi dovrebbe solo augurare morte dolorosa alla terna arbitrale e ai porci di Agnelli con la maglia da zebra.


----------



## galianivatene (11 Marzo 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Romagnoli 5 Per la seconda volta terzino, per la seconda volta prova indecente. Si sapeva. Sbaglia il fuorigioco.



Capisco la necessita' di dare addosso a Montella, ma siamo sicuri che abbiamo visto la stessa partita? Romagnoli non ha giocato terzino neanche un minuto ieri...
De Sciglio a sx e Zapata a dx...


----------



## galianivatene (11 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli terzino? Che partita hai guardato?


Mi hai bruciato sul tempo...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abbiamo detto tutto sull'arbitro. Vergogna totale
> 
> Ma se ci fermiamo a guardare la prestazione dei ragazzi e la gestione di Montella i dati sono pietosi
> 
> ...



Io credo che Montella non sia da condannare per la partita di ieri. Merita la sufficienza. Siamo andati a un passo da una grande impresa (purtroppo avremmo dovuto chiamarla così). La Juventus ci è comunque di gran lunga superiore. Forse poteva entrare Lapadula ma boh sai col senno di poi. Io credo che più che difendere l'1-1 non si poteva fare. Bravo il mister e bravi i ragazzi, anche se sicuramente Donnarumma ci ha salvato il mazzo più volte. 

Detto ciò. 

Non siamo a livello della Juve, nemmeno a metà del loro livello, ma non siamo nemmeno così scarsi come si vuol far credere. 
Con le nostre avversarie per la corsa EL ce la giochiamo alla pari. Quindi non esiste restar fuori dall'EL, sarebbe un fallimento. Mettiamo da parte questa delusione e torniamo a portare a casa punti dalla prossima settimana.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2017)

Servi:








Giornalisti:


----------



## kolao95 (11 Marzo 2017)

Bertolacci peggio di Pasalic dove, ragazzi? A parte la sponda sul gol il croato ha sbagliato tutto, Bertolacci invece ha gestito abbastanza bene il pallone.


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Marzo 2017)

Probabilmente quel rigore al Pescara contro la Juve all'ultimo secondo non l'avrebbero dato, detto ciò presi a pallate sono nel recupero abbiamo subito 3 possibili goal, sforbiciata higuain di poco fuori, il miracolo di donnarumma e il rigore.
Se poi vogliamo continuare a piangere e attaccarci al rigore per sopperire ai deficit che abbiamo da una vita ormai allora è tutta un'altra cosa.
Per sta società non vale più manco la pena prendersela, tanto ormai non contiamo più una sega manco in figc, non siamo più considerati come un tempo ne abbiamo dirigenti seri che sanno farsi rispettare.
Ma tanto col closing tutto si sistemerà han detto.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

La cosa, seppur minima, che comunque "rimprovero" ai nostri è il non fare come questi schifosi che vanno subito a protestare dall'arbitro e lo accerchiano.
Nell'episodio del rigore lo abbiamo fatto (anche se forse un pò tardivi), ma in generale non è la prima volta che mi capita di notare un'accettazione un pò passiva delle decisioni arbitrali, da parte nostra...soprattutto contro i ladri.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La cosa, seppur minima, che comunque "rimprovero" ai nostri è il non fare come questi schifosi che vanno subito a protestare dall'arbitro e lo accerchiano.
> Nell'episodio del rigore lo abbiamo fatto (anche se forse un pò tardivi), ma in generale non è la prima volta che mi capita di notare un'accettazione un pò passiva delle decisioni arbitrali, da parte nostra...soprattutto contro i ladri.



Ma cosa vuoi protestare che appena Romagnoli ha aperto bocca si è visto sventolare un giallo assurdo davanti? Applicassero sempre questo metro di giudizio a Pjanic dovrebbero dare cinque-sei cartellini gialli per tempo.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi protestare che appena Romagnoli ha aperto bocca si è visto sventolare un giallo assurdo davanti? Applicassero sempre questo metro di giudizio a Pjanic dovrebbero dare cinque-sei cartellini gialli per tempo.



No, Pjanic andrebbe preso a tacchettate in testa quando è a terra, ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## de sica (11 Marzo 2017)

Ma vogliamo parlare di questa pagina? 

Vedi l'allegato 1104


----------



## kolao95 (11 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> No, Pjanic andrebbe preso a tacchettate in testa quando è a terra, ma questo è un altro discorso



Eh, non dico cosa farei a lui e Dybala altrimenti mi arrestano.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Marzo 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Suvvia, ragazzi, a mente fredda penso che nessuno si scandalizzi se scrivo che:
> - è inutile parlare di arbitri quando vieni bombardato per tutta la partita e ti salvi solo perché in porta hai un fenomeno
> - di conseguenza, a portieri invertiti avremmo perso comodi 4-0 o 5-0
> - abbiamo giocato male. Guardate che loro non erano in serata, comunque hanno avuto millemila occasioni
> ...



Questo discorso non è mai valso per il Milan. Per esempio ancora ce la menano per il rigore di Baresi in Atalanta - Milan e nessuno dice eh ma il Milan aveva dominato quindi è inutile parlare di quell'episodio. E il Milan di Sacchi allora doveva vincere tutte le partite? Anche in questi ultimi anni disgraziati il Milan ha dominato alcune partite ma l'opinione generale è che se non la butti dentro non meriti.
Il portiere fa parte degli 11, se Buffon, Handanovic, o J. Cesar o un qualsiasi altro portiere avversario salvano il risultato è un merito loro, quando finalmente invece abbiamo un grande portiere invece non conta per noi? 
*Per battere il Milan devi battere anche Donnarumma, se non ce la fai non meriti.
*


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Marzo 2017)

Ieri l'ho vista al pub, molto deluso.
Non tanto perchè abbiamo perso perchè contro la Juve poteva starci, ma il modo.

C'è bisogno nel recupero del recupero di dare un rigore per un mani ravvicinato che non ha nemmeno avuto il tempo per spostarle?? Di solito i rigori non si danno in questi casi.

E gli juventini che protestano come se avessero ricevuto un fallo da dietro spaccando la caviglia! Avrebbero fatto un gran gesto decidendo di non meritare il rigore. Avevano bisogno di vincere?? Credono che Roma o Napoli li impensieriranno in campionato??

Che schifosi che esultano come matti pure.


----------



## Henry (11 Marzo 2017)

Ormai comincio a preoccuparmi, avevo profetizzato una espulsione per somma di ammonizioni e un rigorino, neanche il mago Otelma. Mi aspettavo che arrivassero un po' prima, non alla fine, però


----------



## kolao95 (11 Marzo 2017)

Quanto mi fanno cascare le palle i commenti sul fatto che la Juve meritasse. Che i bianconeri meritassero la vittoria per le occasioni create non ci sono dubbi (a tal proposito che vi aspettavate, perdonatemi?), ma non per questo bisogna glissare su quella porcata di rigore che gli hanno dato. Più lo rivedo più mi avveleno il fegato.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Marzo 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di questa pagina?
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1104



Carta straccia di m. per uomini di m.


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi protestare che appena Romagnoli ha aperto bocca si è visto sventolare un giallo assurdo davanti? Applicassero sempre questo metro di giudizio a Pjanic dovrebbero dare cinque-sei cartellini gialli per tempo.



Ma perché vogliamo parlare di quel panzone di Gonzalo Maialo Higuain, che sta sempre a mandare a fancu.. l'arbitro e i guardalinee ogni volta che gli fischiano qualcosa contro e non l'ammoniscono mai???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di questa pagina?
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1104



Ci starebbe bene un po' di marrone sopra.


----------



## CIppO (11 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Vincere o pareggiare così in termini di risultato e da tifoso sarebbe stato bello comunque ma non venitemi a dire che il Milan meritava.



T’invito a terminare il tuo ragionamento:

Il Milan meritava cosa? Di perdere? Il tuo commento ricalca il pensiero degli juventini: abbiamo dominato ergo meritavamo di vincere. Cambia forum, per favore.

La tua disamina non ha ragione d’essere perché è mera critica stilistica, semplicistica e che farebbe riferimento a due squadre di uguale tasso tecnico, su campo neutro.

Ti do una notizia: il Milan è squadra da mezza classifica e con delle vicissitudini societarie che incidono sulla condizione mentale dei giocatori. 

La realtà dei fatti è che il Milan, rimaneggiato anche da alcuni elementi chiave, ha giocato una onesta partita, non cedendo ad alcune provocazioni con attaccamento alla maglia, pareggiando poi il conto delle reti segnate per merito, non per episodi dubbi. 

Spero di essermi spiegato, non voglio più tornare sull’argomento. Grazie.


----------



## de sica (11 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci starebbe bene un po' di marrone sopra.



Farsi perculare dal closing.. io sono stufo


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fanno cascare le palle i commenti sul fatto che la Juve meritasse. Che i bianconeri meritassero la vittoria per le occasioni create non ci sono dubbi (a tal proposito che vi aspettavate, perdonatemi?), ma non per questo bisogna glissare su quella porcata di rigore che gli hanno dato. Più lo rivedo più mi avveleno il fegato.



Sono d'accordo, ma proprio perchè gliel'abbiamo fatta sudare è ingeneroso (per noi) parlare solo dell'arbitro.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fanno cascare le palle i commenti sul fatto che la Juve meritasse. Che i bianconeri meritassero la vittoria per le occasioni create non ci sono dubbi (a tal proposito che vi aspettavate, perdonatemi?), ma non per questo bisogna glissare su quella porcata di rigore che gli hanno dato. Più lo rivedo più mi avveleno il fegato.




Nello sport non sempre vince il più forte...questa è la clssica scusa imbastita dai servi per giustificare le porcate dei gobbi.

Inoltre non mi pare che quando eravamo più forti noi avessimo arbitraggi a favore...ripensiamo alla gara del dicembre 2005 o al gol di Muntari.


----------



## Symon (11 Marzo 2017)

CIppO ha scritto:


> T’invito a terminare il tuo ragionamento:
> Il Milan meritava cosa? Di perdere? Il tuo commento ricalca il pensiero degli juventini: abbiamo dominato ergo meritavamo di vincere. Cambia forum, per favore.
> La tua disamina non ha ragione d’essere perché è mera critica stilistica, semplicistica e che farebbe riferimento a due squadre di uguale tasso tecnico, su campo neutro.
> Ti do una notizia: il Milan è squadra da mezza classifica e con delle vicissitudini societarie che incidono sulla condizione mentale dei giocatori.
> ...



Che palle che sei Cippo...Non tornarci pure sull'argomento, che almeno non devo perdere tempo a rispondere alle cose che non vuoi capire.
Ma la parola obiettività sai cosa vuol dire? 
Se non lo sai te lo spiego...ammettere che la Juve ha giocato meglio, punto.
Tutto il resto della blaterata è fuori luogo. Scuse, condizioni societarie, cibo mangiato la sera prima...S-C-U-S-E 
Quando vai in campo contro la Juve sai cosa te ne deve importare delle vicissitudini societarie...le motivazioni ti devono arrivare da tutto, dal campo, dai tifosi, dall'aria. Un conto è essere sottomessi per qualità tecniche, un altro è rinunciare a giocare, pressare zero, rintanarsi nella propria metà campo e aspettare il goal. Se tu sei contento con un Milan così, cambia tifo che un tifoso che si accontenta di sto gioco non ci serve.


----------



## Symon (11 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fanno cascare le palle i commenti sul fatto che la Juve meritasse. Che i bianconeri meritassero la vittoria per le occasioni create non ci sono dubbi (a tal proposito che vi aspettavate, perdonatemi?), ma non per questo bisogna glissare su quella porcata di rigore che gli hanno dato. Più lo rivedo più mi avveleno il fegato.



Kolao scusa ma è abbastanza palese che il rigore non ci sia, nessuno glissa.
Quello che non'è palese è che la Juve ci debba dominare 90 minuti, senza aver la possibilità nonostante una Juve sottotono di creare 3 minuti di gioco di fila. Tutto quà.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Farsi perculare dal closing.. io sono stufo



A prescindere dal closing, poi non si lamentino se quando vengono a Milano qualche matto gli da una coltellata o gli augura l'Heysel 2.
Questi provocano, irridono, sbeffeggiano...cosa vuoi che uno gli dica o gli faccia, a feccia del genere? 



Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ma perché vogliamo parlare di quel panzone di Gonzalo Maialo Higuain, che sta sempre a mandare a fancu.. l'arbitro e i guardalinee ogni volta che gli fischiano qualcosa contro e non l'ammoniscono mai???



Quel panzone esultava come un dannato per il rigore concesso...prima o poi qualcuno gli da una bella ripassata.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Kolao scusa ma è abbastanza palese che il rigore non ci sia, nessuno glissa.
> Quello che non'è palese è che la Juve ci debba dominare 90 minuti, senza aver la possibilità nonostante una Juve sottotono di creare 3 minuti di gioco di fila. Tutto quà.



ma la funzione del portiere qual è? illuminami..
Se un attaccante è forte e segna, è un campione, se il portiere para è fortunato e la juve ha dominato. In realtà entrambi i ruoli fanno parte dell 11 in campo. Quindi hanno creato tanto? e sti caxxi? per vincere hanno dovuto segnare su rigore regalato.


----------



## Raryof (11 Marzo 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di questa pagina?
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1104



Pure la presa per il culo, servirebbe davvero un Al Maktoum deciso ad investire nel calcio, servirebbe un Milan forte con una società forte alle spalle, ora non lo siamo e infatti le prese per il culo si sprecano.


----------



## Aron (11 Marzo 2017)

Scusatemi se è già stata postata.


----------



## Miracle1980 (11 Marzo 2017)

Beate voi che riuscite a riderci sopra. Io è da ieri che sto teso come una corda di violino...


----------



## mistergao (11 Marzo 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi per andare EL era cruciale fare punti sul campo più difficile d'Italia? Ti ricordo che siamo ad un punto dalla zona UEFA con 3 partite molto abbordabili. Cioè mi pare che si stia esagerando.



No, aspetta, come ho poi spiegato in un messaggio successivo, non è tanto il punto perso in sé, ma come lo si è perso. Inevitabilmente una partita conclusa con un rigore al 95° si porterà dietro una settimana di polemiche, facendo sorgere nei giocatori il dubbio che "è tutta colpa dell'arbitro", quando non è così. Spero davvero che Montella riesca ad isolare la squadra e a far riflettere i giocatori sui loro errori, del resto è lì per quello.


----------



## mistergao (11 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questo discorso non è mai valso per il Milan. Per esempio ancora ce la menano per il rigore di Baresi in Atalanta - Milan e nessuno dice eh ma il Milan aveva dominato quindi è inutile parlare di quell'episodio. E il Milan di Sacchi allora doveva vincere tutte le partite? Anche in questi ultimi anni disgraziati il Milan ha dominato alcune partite ma l'opinione generale è che se non la butti dentro non meriti.
> Il portiere fa parte degli 11, se Buffon, Handanovic, o J. Cesar o un qualsiasi altro portiere avversario salvano il risultato è un merito loro, quando finalmente invece abbiamo un grande portiere invece non conta per noi?
> Per battere il Milan devi battere anche Donnarumma, se non ce la fai non meriti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Djici (11 Marzo 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ma perché vogliamo parlare di quel panzone di Gonzalo Maialo Higuain, che sta sempre a mandare a fancu.. l'arbitro e i guardalinee ogni volta che gli fischiano qualcosa contro e non l'ammoniscono mai???



Manco avesse segnato in finale di Champions o di un mondiale... quel maledetto era fatto proprio per la juve.


----------



## Superpippo80 (11 Marzo 2017)

Al prossimo Milan-Juve voglio la caccia all'uomo, stile il primo Roma-Juve dopo il passaggio di Capello alla Juve, una partita con 65 falli.


----------



## Symon (11 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma la funzione del portiere qual è? illuminami..
> Se un attaccante è forte e segna, è un campione, se il portiere para è fortunato e la juve ha dominato. In realtà entrambi i ruoli fanno parte dell 11 in campo. Quindi hanno creato tanto? e sti caxxi? per vincere hanno dovuto segnare su rigore regalato.



Ma che caspita di ragionamenti fai? Ma su 11 giocatori se gioca solo il portiere va bene uguale?!?!


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Ma che caspita di ragionamenti fai? Ma su 11 giocatori se gioca solo il portiere va bene uguale?!?!



non hai capito. Rileggi meglio e poi rispondi, in caso evita d farlo se devi dire stron...
Dici che la juve ha avuto tante occasioni? e quindi? ha segnato? no. Per cui di che parliamo. Nel calcio si vince con i gol.


----------



## Aron (11 Marzo 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Beate voi che riuscite a riderci sopra. Io è da ieri che sto teso come una corda di violino...



Per quanto mi riguarda, seguo il calcio per divertirmi, senza farmi il sangue amaro.
Anche se anch'io in passato un po' me ne facevo, soprattutto dopo quel Milan-Galatasay in cui fu espulso Sheva. Mi ricordo che per un po' di tempo provai un'antipatia automatica verso le squadre e i giocatori turchi.


----------



## CIppO (11 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Quando vai in campo contro la Juve sai cosa te ne deve importare delle vicissitudini societarie...le motivazioni ti devono arrivare da tutto, dal campo, dai tifosi, dall'aria.



Figlio mio, tu guardi troppa televisione. 
Peace


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

ma nessuno ha parlato dell'occasione quando Deulofeu in aria di rigore è caduto per un'ancata di Barzagli? nessuno che l'ha fatto rivedere. Maledetti servi.


----------



## Symon (11 Marzo 2017)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Figlio mio, tu guardi troppa televisione.
> Peace



Si papà, ne guarderò di meno... 
Tu invece vai qualche volta allo stadio, poi parli di qualcosa che sai.


----------



## Symon (11 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non hai capito. Rileggi meglio e poi rispondi, in caso evita d farlo se devi dire stron...
> Dici che la juve ha avuto tante occasioni? e quindi? ha segnato? no. Per cui di che parliamo. Nel calcio si vince con i gol.



Ho capito benissimo caro bimbomi... Fin troppo.
Difatti non perdo neanche più tempo a discutere con una testa acerba come la tua. Quando lascerai a casa il tifo e capirai cosa vuol dire essere obiettivi, potrai discutere sul forum. auguri.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Ho capito benissimo caro bimbomi... Fin troppo.
> Difatti non perdo neanche più tempo a discutere con una testa acerba come la tua. Quando lascerai a casa il tifo e capirai cosa vuol dire essere obiettivi, potrai discutere sul forum. auguri.



se c'è un bimbomin quello sei tu che offendi per il calcio..evidentemente predichi bene ma razzoli male.. fatti una passeggiata che ti vedo piuttosto nervoso...problemi mestruali?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Marzo 2017)

Nuova regola FIFA: se la Juve crea più dell'avversario merita un rigore nel finale della partita.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nuova regola FIFA: se la Juve crea più dell'avversario merita un rigore nel finale della partita.



ahahahha esatto...


----------



## Symon (12 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nuova regola FIFA: se la Juve crea più dell'avversario merita un rigore nel finale della partita.



Ci voleva proprio un nick del genere che dicesse la cavolata finale. 
Su bambini...giocate e scherzate ancora un po' poi chiamo i genitori che vi vengono a prendere e x oggi basta. Domenica prox quando tornate potrete dire altre bofonchiate inutili. Bravi bimbi, giocate, e buon divertimento.


----------



## Symon (12 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se c'è un bimbomin quello sei tu che offendi per il calcio..evidentemente predichi bene ma razzoli male.. fatti una passeggiata che ti vedo piuttosto nervoso...problemi mestruali?



B.m. Colpito e affondato^^


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Marzo 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> B.m. Colpito e affondato^^



 sisi dai tranquillo poi passa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2017)

Non volevo intervenire per evitare inutili polemiche,

il rigore non era da fischiare, brutto errore, molta colpa anche di tutte le pressioni isteriche mediatiche,
l'arrbitro in pratica è entrato in campo nel secondo tempo pensando di aver dato un gol in fuorigioco al Milan e negato un rigore alla Juve,
e sappiamo che piangina sono a Torino oltre che essere abbastanza mafiosi nei modi

la realtà però resta che il MIlan ha subito dalla Juve almeno una decina di palle gol, roba che nemmeno il pescara di Zeman, tirando in porta solo nell'occasione del gol

come affermano i pochi detrattori di montella, di miracoli non se ne vedono, a mio parere perchè nonostante un allenatore top la rosa è così scarsa che di più proprio non può dare...

e stavolta anche Montella ha gravi colpe, l'ultima sostituzione Ocampos|Vangioni è stata deleteria, ha praticamente invitato i nostri a chiudersi e la Juve ad aumentare il forcing finale... occasioni a gogo per loro, rigore molto dubbio ecc ecc,
per me stavamo tenendo bene il campo, avrei mantenuto Ocampos o inserito Lapa.

Mi ricorda molto l'errore dell'anno scorso di Allegri in Champion contro il Bayer con la sostituzione di Morata,
a volte fa niente se un giocatore non ne ha più, sopratutto nei finali occorre tenere molto in considerazione la componente psicologica.


----------



## Symon (12 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (13 Marzo 2017)

In un calcio realistico e serio si dovrebbe dire che:
1) Dybala inizia la caduta prima del contatto che lui stesso cerca appositamente allargando il piede in modo innaturale.
2) Il fuorigioco di Bacca non esiste in quanto, trattandosi di mezza scarpa, rientra nella casistica del dubbio per il quale non di deve alzare la bandierina.
3) I 30 secondo aggiuntivi al recupero non erano da concedere in quanto l'espulsione non ha provocato alcun ritardo.
4) Il rigore di De Sciglio non è rigore in quanto la distanza è troppo ravvicinata e il braccio non va a caercare la palla ma è la palla che viene indirizzata verso il braccio.
5) Dybala doveva essere espulso per via delle 3 simulazioni durante la partita.
6) I giocatori della Juve hanno iniziato a protestare al 1' del primo tempo per una rimessa e hanno continuato per ogni episodio della partita. Bonucci, Pijanic, Dybala, Dani Alves e Lichtsteiner aggredivano l'arbitro per ogni decisione.

Questo è quanto è successo venerdì.
E questo si aggiunge ai 2 rigore ngati all'Inter in Juve - Inter, al rigore negato al Napoli e al rigore regalato alla Juve in Juve - Napoli.

C'è da dire che la juve è stata penalizzata contro l'Udinese.

E c'è qualcuno che sostiene che gli errori si compensano.

Ad oggi la Juve ha 5 punti in più per favori e 2 punti in meno per sfavori, oltre a una qualificazione alla finale di CI regalata. E questo solo considerando le utlime 4 partite


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Marzo 2017)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> In un calcio realistico e serio si dovrebbe dire che:
> 1) Dybala inizia la caduta prima del contatto che lui stesso cerca appositamente allargando il piede in modo innaturale.
> 2) Il fuorigioco di Bacca non esiste in quanto, trattandosi di mezza scarpa, rientra nella casistica del dubbio per il quale non di deve alzare la bandierina.
> 3) I 30 secondo aggiuntivi al recupero non erano da concedere in quanto l'espulsione non ha provocato alcun ritardo.
> ...



quoto. Ti correggo solo nel punto 2, il fuorigioco di Bacca non c'era alla fine, la lega ha "sbagliato" a mandare le immagini. Non so se ci rendiamo conto. Siamo tornati ai periodi di calciopoli.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (13 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quoto. Ti correggo solo nel punto 2, il fuorigioco di Bacca non c'era alla fine, la lega ha "sbagliato" a mandare le immagini. Non so se ci rendiamo conto. Siamo tornati ai periodi di calciopoli.



Verissimo.

Ma anche fosse, non ci sarebbe stato lo stesso.


----------

